# Supplements for DP



## Tommygunz

HOW I GOT STARTED IN THIS - while obsessively surfing the forums one day, i came across a post by cBURT, about a sublingual B complex that had improved his DP. in turn i thought, "well, it can't hurt to try". so the next day i started using one. it was only a matter of days before i was noticing subtle improvements, in fact it was the first time i had noticed any improvements at all really. that same week, i had my second panic attack at work. i decided to drink a propel fitness water because in the past i had noticed drinking one had a mild calming effect. well this time it had a powerful calming effect. i couldn't understand why until i read the ingredients, in highlighted letters it said, "contains choline, necessary for healthy brain and nervous system function". when i got home i decided to research choline a little deeper, turns out choline is considered a B vitamin and when you combine a B vitamin with other B vitamins it enhances their effectiveness. what i found was compelling enough for me to add it as a supplement. while at the supplement store, i noticed most choline was combined with inositol, i had no knowledge of inositol, but the bottle had some good things to say about it and suggested it be combined with choline, so i thought, "well, it can't hurt to try". when i got home i decided to read up on inositol, also known as vitamin B8, i was blown away buy everything it could do. over the next week i noticed steady improvement, yet had this plaguing question of why, why is this working when seemingly nothing else does? it was that question that got me started on all of the research and self experimentation i have done. in my search for answers i have found many things that are very helpful with recovering from DP, what follows is the best of what i have found.

ACETYLCHOLINE - is the neurotransmitter in the brain that is credited for memory, learning ability and concentration. here is a list of symptoms that can result from low acetylcholine. see if they sound familiar. Difficulty remembering names and faces after meeting people, Difficulty remembering peoples birthdays and numbers, Difficulty remembering lists, directions or instructions. Forgetting common facts, Trouble understanding spoken or written language, Forget where you put things, Making simple mistakes at work, Slowed and/or confused thinking, Difficulty finding the right words before speaking, Disorientation, Prefer to do things alone/social withdrawal, Rarely feel passionate, Feel despair and lack joy, Loss of creativity/lack imagination. here are a few things that can lead to low acetylcholine levels. Choline deficiency, B1 & B5 deficiency, Chronic stress, Inadequate sleep, Elevated blood sugar/insulin resistance, Mercury, lead, aluminium, PCB's, fertilizers, pesticides and EMF exposure.

DOPAMINE - is a neurotransmitter that controls the flow of information in the brain, primarily pertaining to movement, pleasure, motivation, and cognitive function. a lack of dopamine activity results in reduced ability to feel pleasure, apathy, lack of enthusiasm, depression, lack of motivation, loss of interest, lack of urgency/procrastination, lack of attention span/concentration, slow learning, lack of libido, craving uppers, introverted/shyness, mentally and physically fatigued easily, prone to addictions, oversleep/trouble getting out of bed, weight gain. things that can result in low dopamine are a family history of alcoholism/ADD/ADHD, STRESS, specific antidepressants, cocaine, amphetamines, poor nutrition, poor sleep habits, alcohol, caffeine, and sugar. vitamin deficiency's that can decrease dopamine are C, D, B6, B12 and zinc.

ANIRACETAM - is a nootropic or "smart drug". It is lipid (fat) soluble and is known to have cognition enhancing effects. it has also been proven to have anxiolitic effects. it's anxiolitic effects are shown to be in response to stimulation of acetylcholine, dopamine and serotonin receptors. it's cognitive enhancing effects are due to selective modulation of AMPA receptors which are responsible for a significant portion of cognitive abilities like memory and learning. basically it clears up brain fog and reduces anxiety significantly. it does a great job at burning through acetylcholine though so it must be taken with an acetylcholine precursor like alpha GPC to avoid side effects. while it's sold as a nutritional supplement in most countries. it is prescription in europe and parts of africa.

ALPHA GPC - is a precursor to the neurotransmitter acetylcholine. unlike other choline sources it can easily cross the blood brain barrier to directly increase acetylcholine. in conjuction with DMAE and Phosphatidylserine it is a very powerful yet safe combination for increasing acetylcholine. in many studies it has shown marked improvement in memory and concentration as well as learning ability.

DMAE - is also a precursor to the neurotransmitter acetylcholine. DMAE is very effective at increasing the overall level and activity of acetylcholine because of it's ability to cross the blood brain barrier and to assist in the conversion of alpha gpc into acetylcholine. DMAE claims to improve alertness, mood and cognitive functions. in the time i took it i noticed improvements in each one of those areas.

PHOSPHATIDYLSERINE - is an important fatty acid in the cell membrane known as a phospholipid. PS increases communication between cells in your brain by increasing the number of receptor sites for receiving messages. PS modulates the fluidity of cell membranes (essential to your brains ability to send and receive chemicle communications efficiently). PS will improve memory, learning ability, concentretion, and mental acuity (by increasing acetylcholine), reduce stress (by regulating cortisol), improve mood and DP/DR itself (by increasing dopamine). it has also been shown to increase alpha brain waves 15-20%.

B VITAMINS - are the all around must have vitamin for anyone looking to combat an anxiety spectrum disorder. they are crucial to energy production, healthy metabolism, cell division, and nervous system health. some are necessary for the conversion of amino acids into neurotransmitters like dopamine, serotonin and acetylcholine. not all B supplements are created equal. many contain synthetic B's that the body doesn't properly utilize. always be thorough when selecting a B vitamin and go for the natural forms. an example of synthetic is B12 cyanacobalamin. which has a cyanide base. sounds yummy huh? whereas the natural form that an apple would contain is methylcobalamin. so apple or cyanide? kind of a no brainer. look for coenzyme B complex's as they are the natural form of the B vitamin with the coenzyme added so they are ready for the body to put to use immediately.

UNDERSTANDING DP/DR - What happens in DP/DR that allows it to become such a dominant part of your life is you notice it. when it triggered you may not have been aware of any immediate danger. you may have been under alot of stress at work, or just smoked a bowl with your friends. as far as you knew though you were well within your ability to tolerate the situation at hand. subconsciously though you couldn't handle it. whatever action that you took was one action too many. this action sent a signal to your brain that you had overdone something and that you needed to dissociate in order to avoid any further stress/trauma/toxic influence. so your brain triggered the fight or flight response. a state of mind that makes you essentially hyper aware so that you can better defend yourself from any threats. now as far as you were aware there was no threat. as far as you knew, you were in control just moments ago. you had nothing to fear. but now your brain is telling you that there is an immediate threat, but the only thing out of the ordinary is the way you feel. so you send the message to the brain that the threat IS the way you feel. well, now you have confirmed with your brain that there is a threat, so it maintains the fight or flight response so that you can stay in a heightened state to protect yourself. do you see where this is going? Because the feelings that come with the fight or flight response are interpereted as a threat, the threat does not cease. everytime you think about it or notice how you feel, your brain gets the message that the threat is still there. it gets locked in a self sustaining cycle.

HOW TO BREAK THE CYCLE- ignore DP/DR. move on with your life. forget about how you feel. get out and live a little. basically it will only go away once it is no longer perceived as a threat, so don't let it threaten you. don't be afraid of it. find distracting activities that allow you to not think about it. outdoor sports are a great distraction that help you relearn social skills and are a great source of exercise. go for nature walks and bike rides, go to the grocery store, out to dinner, to the movies, the book store, the library, the park, your friends house, your parents house, or even the coffee shop down the street. get out of the house, off your computer and live your life. think about the person you were before DP/DR. don't sit there and wallow, wishing that you could be that person again, remind yourself that you ARE that person. i understand that it is hard at first. it doesn't get better over night. but it won't get better at all if you don't make a move in the right direction. you have to forget about DP/DR in order to recover. not really forget it exists but forget that you have it. once it is out of your mind and no longer your focus, your mind will receive the "ALL CLEAR" signal. it will see that the threat is no longer there and begin to halt the feelings of DP/DR.

THE SUPPLEMENTS - to assist with moving on from DP/DR,i have created a list of supplements that help to reduce the symptoms. they are very effective when used in conjuction with each other. it is unlikely that they will take your DP/DR away completely but to date this regimen has had a high success rate at reducing symptoms and allowing people to get back to their lives.

THE INGREDIENTS
Aniracetam - JL Nootropics, Two 750 mg capsules daily, 1 morning, 1 afternoon
Alpha GPC - Jarrow Formulas, Two 300 mg capsules daily, 1 with each Aniracetam
DMAE - Jarrow Formulas, One 150 mg tablet daily
Sharp Thought - Country Life, Three capsules daily for 1 week, then reduce to one a day
Coenzyme B Complex - Country Life, directions vary upon your sensitivity
Any USP Certified Fish Oil, high DHA content 2,000 - 5,000 mg daily

I would like to thank every member of this community for being here for me when i needed you, your help and support was crucial for my recovery and without you guys i never would have had the drive to find the answers that i have. there were times when i could have given up on myself, but i could not and will not give up on all of you.

WARNING - THIS TREATMENT IS INTENDED TO BE DONE INDEPENDENT OF ANY MEDICATION. I CANNOT BE CERTAIN OF ANY POTENTIAL INTERACTIONS. IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS ABOUT HOW THIS TREATMENT COULD AFFECT ANY MEDICATION YOUR ON PLEASE ASK YOUR DOCTOR OR PHARMACIST!!!

This regimen will always be subject to modification due to new findings. which there probably will be.


----------



## jonnyfiasco

I must say, thankyou for your hard work. I am going to follow this protocol and will report my progress.

What do you think about taking fish oil on top of this? Research indicates that every membrane of every nerve cell in the brain requires essential fatty acids to function properly. Deficiencies in Omega 3 fatty acids, especially EPA and DHA have been conclusively linked to decreased brain function including decreased cognitive abilities, aberrant behaviour, increased aggression, increased depression, autism, increased memory loss, accelerated brain aging, degeneration, and dementia and to decreased normal brain and cognitive development in children.

I will add though, it's unlikely that this will be beneficial for anyone unless there is a lifestyle change included as well. And by that I mean giving up smoking (how can we kid ourselves that this is not toxic to the body and brain), reduction in alcohol consumption to a minimal amount, starting sweat-producing exercise daily(this is a biggie and really helps me if I am feeling anxious and depressed), reduction in consumption of refined sugars, wheat and dairy (all three scientifically proven to be poisons to the body), increase in consumption of raw fruits and vegetables. Also getting a handle on stressors in your environment such as toxic relationships, financial problems etc.


----------



## dreamingoflife

I have started to take sublingual B complex as of today and am going to pick up some inositol tomorrow and see if this helps me any. I know you suggested more to add to the mix but at this time I will start with those and add more gradual if I see the need to. I have a huge pill phobia (liquid too) so I have to take baby steps lol. I hope for great things with this or at least SOME improvement. Have my fingers crossed!


----------



## Tommygunz

that's great, but i highly suggest 5 HTP for best result, don't sweat the choline too much.


----------



## dreamingoflife

i'll probably get around to taking it once I get through these 2 vitamins first. I have more anxiety/panic than depression so not sure how well 5htp would do for me in the long run. I just need something to chill me out at the moment.


----------



## dreamingoflife

Ok so I called my doctor today just to make sure that taking xanax with inositol would be ok if I needed to and my doctor was totally against me taking inositol and said that there is no known supplement or vitamin that can help or cure panic attacks or anxiety. So I don't know now what to do. I am so frustrated at this point. I know people have had luck with these vitamins but now talking to my doctor I am second guessing if I should even bother with it. Ugh...


----------



## Tommygunz

no offense, but your doctor is a dumbass that doesn't want to lose a patient. there are dozens of studies proving that inositol has therapeutic benefit for anxiety, OCD and panic disorder.

http://biopsychiatry.com/inositol.htm
http://www.nutritionalsupplementscenter ... sitol.html
http://www.houseofnutrition.com/cholin.html
http://www.epigee.org/mental_health/ocdtreatment.html


----------



## dreamingoflife

No offense taken. I seriously am considering changing my doctor because this one seems to only think antidepressants are the answer to all my problems. I don't have any interest in taking them anymore. I am starting to think all doctors are useless with anxiety disorders.


----------



## jonnyfiasco

Anxiety, panic attacks and depression are symptoms of low GABA and serotonin. These can be increased through many different vitamins and minerals such as magnesium and B vitamins.

So your doctor is either a stupid fool or a downright liar. Either way you need to change doctors.

The literature and science is clear that nutritional supplementation and diet change can completely change mental and emotional health for the better. 95% of serotonin is actually produced in the gut, so if your gut is not functioning properly, production of serotonin is going to be flawed. Taking an SSRI may help the symptoms to some degree, but if you don't fix the problems in your gut you've got no chance long term.

After reading Tommygunz serotonin stimulus package, I actually remembered about a book that I had bought a while back but had not had a chance to read. The Ultramind Solution by Dr. Mark Hyman. You can get it at Amazon and download the free guide at http://www.ultramind.com/guide

The book clearly shows the scientific relationship between brain disorders (depression, anxiety, brain fog etc etc) AND whole body health. His theory is to heal your body to heal your brain. Plenty of references and case studies in there.


----------



## jonnyfiasco

On a different note, I am actually surprised this thread is not getting the props it deserves. Everyone seems to be concerned about complaining and venting about their symptoms on the main forum when the majority of their problems are probably nutritionally and lifestyle based.


----------



## hd83

I've been trying Tommy's supplements for about 5 or 6 days now. Still don't feel a difference but I'm going to stick with it for probably 2 months and then decide from there where to go.


----------



## ZachT

Yeah, i am taking the regular Vitamin b complex and i am starting to feel less depressed.


----------



## Guest

I have had DP for the past 8 years. I didn't know what was going on until about three weeks ago. Last week I saw this thread. I started taking everything but choline (not in yet) On thursday. Today is Sunday. My interactions with people have greatly improved. I feel more alert. I have more energy. I am able to stay on task for hours. I am going out and getting stuff done instead of going home to sit on the computer doing nothing. My vision problems are clearing up. When I was concentrating on doing fine work like painting trim for example, my eyes would dart around a little, so I was never looking at what i was doing directly. That is fixed. I still have slight light issues, but things seem more vibrant, more THERE. I want to thank you for this, as I have a lot at stake right now. DP has ruined every relationship I have had for the past 8 years, and ruined almost all social interactions for the past 5.

This is my first post.


----------



## Tommygunz

hell yeah, it's posts like that, that make me keep searching for answers. just to let you know, i am going to take a couple things out of the formula and put some new things in that will make it DRAMATICALLY more effective. the original formula is good, but i have recently found that it has a lot of room for improvement. i will post the new formula soon. 8)


----------



## Guest

Please hurry. I want to be totally clear. My roomy also has it. He was diagnosed in grade five. I have him on it too. He refuses to see a doctor. He has only gained more energy from it. He has had it a very long time tho. I wonder how long it takes to get full effect. I couldn't get the sublingual B complex anywhere around here, so I got the pills. Do you have a source?

edit: excuse the scatter brained nature of the post. I'm excited. Yes I get excited now too.


----------



## Tommygunz

if you don't want to have DP/DR anymore go read the first post in this thread and don't reply to it, let everyone see this message so that they know to go back and read the new formula. this is potentially the most effective treatment ever.


----------



## Floating Tears

Durrr that's a dyslexic's dream to read all of that :roll: lol

You may have already answered this Tommy, although do out bodies find it diffecult to absorb the vitamins out of the pills? I know if you're taking Iron it's best to also take vitamin c to help the absortion. I ask because i'd like to know if you could get the same results from eating foods.... sorry if you're already gone thought this but my head hurt while looking @ how much you wrote... lol. I'll go through it in parts =).


----------



## bluetrue

going to try starting this on friday. will get back to ya in a week or so.


----------



## Tommygunz

Floating Tears said:


> Durrr that's a dyslexic's dream to read all of that :roll: lol
> 
> You may have already answered this Tommy, although do out bodies find it diffecult to absorb the vitamins out of the pills? I know if you're taking Iron it's best to also take vitamin c to help the absortion. I ask because i'd like to know if you could get the same results from eating foods.... sorry if you're already gone thought this but my head hurt while looking @ how much you wrote... lol. I'll go through it in parts =).


i don't believe you would achieve such direct results from diet. through supplements you can have a lot more control over how much you are getting of each.


----------



## Guest

I would like to update my status. My friends are noticing a big difference in me. They say I seem happy. easier to be around. I'm also experiencing emotions. I have favorite things, like songs, sports teams. I am becoming the fun/ funny guy I used to be. I am getting things done, instead of leaving them for no reason to sit on the computer. I am seeing clearer. I can read without my eyes darting all over the sentence. I can concentrate.

I want to thank you for this. I feel like I could cry out of happiness now, instead of only out of frustration.


----------



## Guest

What happens when somebody taking these things stops taking them? Is this a quick fix pill or a long term commitment kind of deal?


----------



## Tommygunz

i can't be certain because i haven't stopped taking them yet. in theory i plan on taking them for one month after full recovery is achieved. i plan to take the sublingual B, magnesium, iron, calcium, omega 3, D, and C indefinitely because those are supplements you should be taking under any circumstances. i plan to stop the L-theanine, rhodiola rosea, choline and inositol 1 month after recovery. i also plan to take the l-theanine and rhodiola rosea during times of stress and anxiety because those are what they fight best and those are two of my big contributers to DP/DR.


----------



## Guest

Tommy, how long did it take you to start noticing results and then to get the full effect? I am so excited to see if this helps me.


----------



## Tommygunz

the first thing i noticed was my mind calming down on the first day. after about a week i noticed the anxiety lifting, then the obsessive thoughts started to get pushed out of the way by normal thoughts. while this was happening my stress over the situation started to alleviate. by the second week i was getting flashes of reality. i had a long plateau period where things stopped getting better until i added l-theanine and rhodiola rosea, since adding those things have sped up dramatically. it's been a bit of a roller coaster over the last two months because i have tried so many different things. i've kept everything that is working and threw out everything that either wasn't working or having a negative affect. right now i am experimenting with GABA, taurine, and gingko. if they do what i think they will do, it will be like throwing a super charger on this formula.


----------



## Cyaneyed

Thanks for this body of work Tommygunz.

I'm going to visit the supplement store tomorrow and see how much I can try. Are all of these readily available over the counter supplements? I'm a little worried that some of these might only be available in the US, as we don't have quite as big an industry for supplements over here. In the case that I can't find some of them, are there any websites I could order them from?


----------



## Tommygunz

they should be available over the counter, but given if your not in the U.S. i can't be sure. here is a link that you could get them from.

http://www.puritan.com/


----------



## hopeful

Tommygunz,

This is all very exciting and uplifting  . I am going to purchase all of your recommended 
vitamins tomorrow and give it a go and report back. I think when dp/dr sufferers get better, 
it is their responsibility to tell others how they got better. We need to help each other.

Anyway, Tommygunz, I was wondering what your dp/dr background is? I mean, are you on any
medication? How long have you had dp/dr? I am just curious if all these vitamins + minerals 
helped you while using a prescription drug too.

I have had dp/dr for almost 8yrs and 
have a tried all sorts of medications including: valium, klonopin, xanax, SSRIs, anafranil, adderall,
and the benzos seem to be the only ones that help at all. Only problem is that benzos are not to be
taken for a long period of time and they start to wear off. I just saw my new therapist yesterday 
and we decided to give the lamotrigine/SSRI combo a try, but now that I have read your post 
on a more natural approach, I am reconsidering. I am sick of taking medication.

Anyway, I just want to say that I commend you for being so pro-active. We all rely too much on
our Doctors when we know more than they do most of the time. I had to educate my new therapist
as to what Depersonalization Disorder is. They don't know what we are going through and it's time
we take matters into our own hands and finally find a f*ckin cure. Thank you Tommygunz.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Tommygunz for president!


----------



## Guest

I think this might work for people with OCD too. I'm taking a vit b complex that has choline and inositol in it. I've noticed I've felt less DP'd since taking it. I might try the full package for my OCD.


----------



## Tommygunz

your entirely right. this formula is geared towards treating anxiety, depression, OCD (and all of it's related disorders), and chronic stress. i had all of those symptoms with my DP and now have none, not even a trace of one.


----------



## MorebeingMe

"and said that there is no known supplement or vitamin that can help or cure panic attacks or anxiety."

Antidepresants aka: pharmacuticals = $$$

This is the core reason why I can't stand doctors.
I can't trust them. Did you know that (I don't know about "all")
they just remedy you with what you have, so you will go back for more?
Because if they gave you a "cure" you wouldn't have to go back.
Which means no money for them.

Makes me sick.
Vitamins and certain foods are the better for you to take for anxiety than meds.
Meds have a reverse effect. Everyday they seem to be finding something wrong
with each antidepressant, like that Paxil thing. I'd rather find something
that will help my anxiety and not kill my liver.

Anyway thank you so much for posting this Tommy.
Choline is an ingredient in the vitamins I'm taking now.
(One of the brain foods)
I think another good one is DMG?

And I'm with you on the superhuman power of self analyzing.
I can analyze about anything.
It comes automatically. Someone can ask me a "simple"
question and I'll have to ask them how they mean it because
I'm seeing it in more than one way.
Drives me nuts!

Anyway thank you for the info. I'm going to have fun learning about it and see
what it can do for me. I have dp/dr but I'm now in a state where I can easily
tolerate it now. I can still be comfortable living my life with it.
But since we are not "meant" to be living this way, that it's an obstacle
and we'd be much better off without it, I'm always going to try to get my life back.


----------



## Pablo

I went through a period of trying nearly every supplement and vitamin there is including almost every one on your list. After about a year and much money spent I came to the conclusion that a diet containing fresh organic food with a lot of vegetables is FAR better for you than any supplement or vitamin.


----------



## Tommygunz

in the long run for overall health i agree. with all of these supplements combined, it will be far more effective and faster than any diet on earth. no diet change will claim to treat DP/DR in two months. while a good diet will be nothing but beneficial, it is unlikely that it would be enough to combat the extreme malfunction of DP/DR. that is why i am promoting this supplement combination so aggressively. it is a ridiculously easy way to recover from DP/DR. i am proof of it.


----------



## ZachT

Hey tommy, You should also add a Regular Multivitamin towards your recover supplements.
I take a multivitamin with all my other supplements and it seems to help more.
Every little bit of extra vitamin helps.

-Zach


----------



## wodar1

Any clue if these vitamins/supplements effect Lamictal? Additionally, did you start taking all 13 vitamins/supplements at once or should I gradually start with specific ones, if so, which ones? I'm really looking forward to trying this!!!


----------



## wodar1

Any clue if these vitamins/supplements effect Lamictal? Additionally, did you start taking all 13 vitamins/supplements at once or should I gradually start with specific ones, if so, which ones? I'm really looking forward to trying this!!!


----------



## Tommygunz

i don't know how it would react with lamictal, thats a good question for your pharmacist. i stumbled accross each supplement one at a time, for anyone wishing to try it, i would suggest starting it all at once. if money is an issue, i suggest getting the first five on the list for fastest results. in the end you will want the whole list for complete and lasting results.


----------



## adamshive

I'm so happy to have found this. I've been concerned with vitamin deficiencies in the past but have been unable to put my thoughts into words. I guess that is yet another symptom of this condition. Let me first say that what the heck kind of person becomes a doctor? Are they the type of people who are so focused on a personal goal and the requirements for said goal that they leave common things to the wayward sun? I hate it when I mention something like DP to a doctor and they either don't know what it is or give some kind of cookie cutter response. The blue collar burly guys at my work understand DP better than doctors. I think doctors mean well but they really miss so many important details by being so focused on one goal. Anyway, back to this post.

I've been experiencing the DP symptoms for my entire life. My first symptom was an akward, lucid dream at age 3. I can still remember it- my sister and I were climbing some sort of mountain and took bites out of these giant carrot people then my sister died but I spit the carrot out. I performed terribly in grade school, with never the slightest bit of motivation or concentration. I often had cartoonish images of everyone I'd ever met dancing in my head. Those thoughts are still there for the most part, but usually only when I'm feeling happy. The next big milemark came in high school. I was staring at the bulletin board in my social studies class and noticed that the bulletin board border was crooked. It hit me profoundly that if it were straight and the board were straight, and the wall were straigh and so on and so on that the universe would just disappear. Well, that kind of frustrating thought process stuck around for awhile. The worst experience was with drugs. I tried weed, lsd, shrooms and nitrous. They don't seem to have any long term affects themselves, but they opened the door to a different perception that I've been unable to fully close. Various other life events have affected me like divorce, domestice abuse, my mother's long battle with terminal illness and abuse, more divorces, bad work experiences. I'm so far from myself that I can't picture faces in my head, not even my own. It kills me that I can't think about my daughter while I'm at work. This has left me unspeakably depressed and at totally lost in regard to my identity. I've alienated all friends and family and every girlfriend relationship has ended akwardly. My wife and I have a rough time but we do ok, she's not very supportive though.

I don't eat well at all and suffer from constant mouth sores, digestive problems, thinning brittle hair and much more. My dentist said that the sores are a sign of vitamin deficiency. NO DOCTOR HAS EVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT VITAMINS WHATSOEVER TO ME. They are so important and so simple. I'm relieved to see someone so consistent and confident in documenting the abilities of these nutrients. I applaud your post and thank you for your time. I ordered $75USD worth of vitamins after reading this post. I used to be a regional manager of the largest vitamin retailer in the world. I can attest that Tommy's statements are correct. Also don't forget to maintain hydration. Drink water throughout the day. And be careful to not overdo it with the Niacin. Best of health and wishes to all. Contact me anytime.


----------



## Carlyisdreaming

adamshive said:


> I ordered $75USD worth of vitamins after reading this post.


Question.... what website are you ordering it from? (if it is a website). I want to order these vitamins but am not sure on what website is trustworthy, haha.


----------



## Tommygunz

try this one, it's legit.

http://www.puritan.com/


----------



## Cyaneyed

Okay, started the full lot yesterday. I'll let you know how I get on (the lot cost me ?90, so I'm hoping it will!).

I could only get Vitamin B complex normally. There was a sublingual option but it was a tiny dose, and they didn't have a bigger one in their catalogue. I'll look for it on the site you gave if you think the effect is large (I definitely noticed the 'neon' thing...).


----------



## ice

HI, are all the suppliments u list seperate bottles or in one pill. thanks


----------



## Tommygunz

most are seperate. some can be found in complex form, like magnesium, iron and vitamin D all in one.


----------



## fdp

so is anyone noticing improvements? i did feel better when i started taking it. my vision seemed to get a bit better and i was feeling pretty positive. today was a different story. my anxiety was really bad today. im just gonna stick with the b vitamins, magnesium, and fish oil for now. please update guys!


----------



## Cyaneyed

Yeah, it would be nice to know how others are doing with this. I started the lot yesterday, But I'd been doing the list minus theanine, inositol and rhodiola for about a week. The only thing I have noticed so far is a big improvement in concentration, I can actually sit and read for 2-3 hours at a time now, which was previously impossible.


----------



## hopeful

I started on TommyGunz list (pretty much everything minus magnesium, calcium) about 6 days ago. It's tough to tell. I definitely feel more energy, concentration. Rhodiola gives me a lot of concentration at work and keeps me up at night, so I've been taking it in the morning. The L-theanine makes me really relaxed and sleepy, so I take that at night. It's hard to determine what is doing what since I'm now taking so many vitamins. I am also taking Valium (and have been for 5yrs). My new therapist and I decided to try the SSRI + Lamotrigine route, but after reading TommyGunz's post, I decided to try his method first.

I must say that his post has got a lot of peoples' hopes up. I am praying that this will be the cure, if not, at least helpful. I know I have my hopes very high as his post seemed very convincing. Then there was that "Formula 7" website that claimed that taking similar vitamins cured his dp/dr. So, there seems to be some evidence out there that vitamins and nutrition may very well be the answer. Either way, I am going to stick it out for at least a month before trying the SSRI/Lamotrigine route. It may take our bodies a few weeks to adjust to all these new vitamins and nutrients.

Will keep people posted about my progress and I hope that others contribute as well.
We need to fight this thing together.


----------



## Jessesaur

Hey Tommygunz, this is very exciting for me, I had a couple of questions sorry if they were already answered. Should we take this once a day? How much B complex are you recommending per dose? Is the newest recipe the one that you tested and had success with? or did you revise it afterward? And if thats the case, how do you know the new one works? Sorry for all the questions, I'm defiantly going to try it, I'm sure most people on here can relate to analyzing everything to death.


----------



## Tommygunz

the B complex should come with 1 cc dropper, pretty much just follow the directions. this is the formula that i have been using for the last month with, in the words of Borat, "GREAT SUCCESS". there will be a couple new additions coming soon. right now im just gauging the effectiveness of the newest additions, so far i think they're working well, i just want to see how far they will go before posting them


----------



## Tommygunz

i just updated the first post in this thread. go read the section on ginkgo.


----------



## ZachT

Where can i find the choline inositol???
Walmart? Safeway????

Im also taking regular vitamin b12 tablet and was wondering if anyone had any luck with it....

Thanks


----------



## Jessesaur

Hey Theone, I take a regular vitamin b6 pill daily, 300mg. I do notice a different, but I get the feeling that for the best results we should be taking the whole range of b's under the tongue.


----------



## ZachT

Yes i agree. The sublingual works much better...


----------



## ZachT

How are feeling lately,tommygunz???????????? Hows your DP?????

-Zach


----------



## Tommygunz

read this. it should explain how i'm doing. GREAT!

viewtopic.php?f=28&t=21275&p=181189#p181189


----------



## ZachT

Anyone know if i can get L-theanine and inositol/choline at GNC for cheap price??


----------



## jls2ct

Hey Tommy Guns, I was wondering if you had tried the 100% whole food B vitamin complex and, if so, how did it compare to the sublingual for you? I did a little research and talked to someone who tried both...The whole food version is supposed to be better for absorbtion and more effective than even the sublingual. Also, I don't see 5 HTP on your list, but you mentioned it to someone in one of your posts...Is it also something you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## Tommygunz

i haven't heard of the whole food B vitamin, but i'll look into it. as far as the 5 HTP goes, it was on the list, but myself and a few others had a bad reaction to it, so i took it off and added a few other less powerful supplements in it's place. overall the list has been modified 4 times, so some things in the thread might not add up with the main post.


----------



## jls2ct

Cool, well...I'm starting on the regimine today, and I'll keep you posted. "They" say that the 100% whole food B complex is made entirely out of raw food, therefore it is more easily recognized by the body than synthetic vitamins...And therefore, more of it is absorbed. Makes sense to me. Anyway, thanks! Hope I'll be reporting back good results soon!


----------



## JonJen

I really enjoyed the lengthy post with all the suggestions. What has helped me most has been the Rhodiola rosea, which (as stated in that post) has quite a history and it has had a remarkable effect on my life. I did find some misinformation in the post, though, about taking Rhodiola. It wouldn't be recommended to take it at night. No manufacturer of Rhodiola says that -- they all say it may interfere with sleep (except one, which is MIND BODY & SPIRIT brand, which says its OK at night). I would strongly recommend that it be taken in the AM. Yes, many years of coffee and cigarettes did a number on me, but I also think that Rhodiola has helped me with those addictions. It is stimulating but in quite a different way . . . Instead of feeling like I just had two expresso's, I feel like I just had a two hour nap. Refreshed, in other words, and not hyper stimulated. That's from the Mind Body & Spirit's pure Rhodiola root, from Siberia. Good stuff, changed my life.


----------



## Tommygunz

yeah the only reason i suggested taking it at night was because it can cause irritability and headaches, so i take it at night, i've never noticed it affecting my sleep.


----------



## arxiloxos

I'm new to the boards. Thanks for putting this together, Tommygunz. I've tried supplement regimes in the past, but nothing that looked like this. It's wonderful that you've gotten such amazing results from it.

Just a word of caution: I did a lot of research on supplements in the past, and you really have to be careful which brands you buy. It turns out that supplements are barely regulated and many of them (a) don't contain the amounts of things that they claim, and/or (b) have contaminants. With plant-derived supplements you especially have to be careful of lead contamination; with fish oil you have to watch out for mercury.

As far as possible I would try to use USP-certified supplements. I don't have enough posts yet to display links, but just search "USP certified participating companies." USP is a non-governmental, non-profit public standards group that offers a voluntary certification program. They test supplements for quality, purity, and bio-availability. Manufacturers have to pay to participate, which is why most don't. But there have been a lot of reports about contaminated supplements in the past few years. For instance, Consumerlab.com also does supplement testing, and they found that a number of brands of gingko biloba had levels of lead above what the federal government considers safe (and a lot of people think the federal levels are too high). Other ginkgo products didn't contain the amounts of different compounds that they claimed. (Unfortunately Consumerlab is for-profit, so you have to subscribe to their site to get supplement reviews.) Same goes for fish oil and mercury.

I wish the government would require all supplements to be tested, but until they do it's really not a good idea to just buy random products. If nothing else, I would recommend buying one of the brands that participates in the USP program, even if the particular supplement you want hasn't been certified. I tend to trust Nature Made, for instance.

Anyway, I'm cautiously optimistic about this program, and I know everyone appreciates all the research you've done. I've tried too many things to pin all my hopes on this, but I'm going to give it a try. And I definitely want to hear how it works for other people!

...By the way, I like vitacost.com for supplements - super cheap and fast shipping, in my experience.


----------



## hopeful

I got most of my vitamins at VITAMIN WORLD and I just checked their site:

"All of the Vitamin World products are developed in association with many state and federal agencies, including the FDA and the U.S. Pharmacopoeia (USP), to ensure that their test procedures guarantee their strength and beneficial qualities."

Been on the plan suggested by Tommy for 2 weeks now. Can't say that I feel a whole lot different. Rhodiola gives me concentration and L-theanine makes me relaxed. Can't say the other stuff has had any effect yet, but I'm gonna stick with it for least another month. The most frustrating symptom is I still have this mental haze/ brain fog that I can't shake. I know it's only been 2 weeks, but I really want this dp/dr to lift. I've been afflicted now for almost 8yrs and have grown impatient recently. It intensifies with stress, especially when I am speaking one on one with someone. I tune out when I am speaking to someone I don't really know and feel the dp/dr really intensely. I am positive that there is a correlation between anxiety and dp/dr for me.

Anyway, someone (I think cBurt) posted a link to DrWilson.com or something about brainfog and in it, there were many explanations for dp/dr symptoms. It was an interesting read.
Just google "brain fog, drwilson"

One of the possible reasons for brainfog/dp/dr was BOWEL TOXICITY. This sounds nasty, but could be a possible contribution to dp/dr.

"This somewhat unusual situation is very common today. Undigested food rots, putrefies or ferments in the intestines. This generates powerful toxins with names like indol, skatol, cadaverine and others. These will cause symptoms of brain fog such as mental confusion, fatigue and depression in some cases."

Ideally, we need to expel the bad toxins from our bodies and replenish with vitamins. This DrWilson guy recommends taking digestive enzymes to expel our bodies of these toxins that are just sitting in our bodies for years. I want to try it, but am a little hesitant. Has anyone looked into this or tried it?


----------



## hopeful

I got most of my vitamins at VITAMIN WORLD and I just checked their site:

"All of the Vitamin World products are developed in association with many state and federal agencies, including the FDA and the U.S. Pharmacopoeia (USP), to ensure that their test procedures guarantee their strength and beneficial qualities."

Been on the plan suggested by Tommy for 2 weeks now. Can't say that I feel a whole lot different. Rhodiola gives me concentration and L-theanine makes me relaxed. Can't say the other stuff has had any effect yet, but I'm gonna stick with it for least another month. The most frustrating symptom is I still have this mental haze/ brain fog that I can't shake. I know it's only been 2 weeks, but I really want this dp/dr to lift. I've been afflicted now for almost 8yrs and have grown impatient recently. It intensifies with stress, especially when I am speaking one on one with someone. I tune out when I am speaking to someone I don't really know and feel the dp/dr really intensely. I am positive that there is a correlation between anxiety and dp/dr for me.

Anyway, someone (I think cBurt) posted a link to DrWilson.com or something about brainfog and in it, there were many explanations for dp/dr symptoms. It was an interesting read.
Just google "brain fog, drwilson"

One of the possible reasons for brainfog/dp/dr was BOWEL TOXICITY. This sounds nasty, but could be a possible contribution to dp/dr.

"This somewhat unusual situation is very common today. Undigested food rots, putrefies or ferments in the intestines. This generates powerful toxins with names like indol, skatol, cadaverine and others. These will cause symptoms of brain fog such as mental confusion, fatigue and depression in some cases."

Ideally, we need to expel the bad toxins from our bodies and replenish with vitamins. This DrWilson guy recommends taking digestive enzymes to expel our bodies of these toxins that are just sitting in our bodies for years. I want to try it, but am a little hesitant. Has anyone looked into this or tried it?


----------



## ZachT

When do you guys start noticing improvement when taking Inositol/choline????


----------



## Tommygunz

give it about 4-6 weeks for your body to start utilizing it properly. that goes for most of the other vitmains and herbs as well. the only ones you may notice having an affect right away are l-theanine and the sublingual B complex.


----------



## ZachT

Okay thanks. I would think the vitamin b complex,choline and inositol are the most important part of the supplement to take.

The other day i was walking to work, and i almost could touch reality!! It was great!!
I still have the depression becasue i have been off my lexapro for about a week now.

I dont have l-theanine or rodiola yet....

Im praying that this choline and inositol can give me a better kick in life.

I want to feel and remember the memories that i had in life.


----------



## pboy

Hi Theone,

you mentioned you've been off Lexapro for about a week, did you taper off it or stop cold-turkey? I ask because I was taking Lexapro and have been tapering off it because cold-turkey can give you really bad symptoms such as electrical shock sensations, anger, crying spells and lots of others. It can also actually cause dp/dr. I would be careful taking things like rhodiola, I cant remember which but theres certain supplements that shouldnt be taken for a while after being off an SSRI as they can cause serotonin syndrome.


----------



## ZachT

I tapered off them slowly.
Its most definately safe to take the herbs when iam now off the lexapro.
When people are on lexapro they ask them not to take herbs and stuff like st johns wart.

As long as im of the Lexapro, i will be fine.


----------



## JumpJump

Tommy, just a question: What exact sublingual b complex do you use?

My therapist is also a qualified nutritionist and strongly recommends B-50 complex over anything else (she says there's negligible amounts of B vitamins in a lot of this stuff). I've found sublinguals (like the one on the Puritan site) but I'm not sure if they really have significant volume in them.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## ZachT

Its the sublingual b complex liquid that you drop under your tounge.


----------



## JumpJump

I know, I'm just wondering which one (brand-wise, etc) he's using. I have a serious aversion towards throwing money away on shit.

Not being able to afford shoes - nevermind some supplements - makes me a particular kind of discerning customer.


----------



## ZachT

Im using naturebounty.
You can get good quality brands at GNC.


----------



## JumpJump

Thanks, I'll look into that brand.

What's GNC? I'm not in the US, btw.


----------



## Tommygunz

subligual B total, by nutraceutical solutions. comes in a pink box with two bottles in it.


----------



## JumpJump

Cool, thanks man.


----------



## ZachT

i just started my l-theanine and rhodiola rosea...
Anyone know when i will start to feel the effects?????
Will this also help my racing thoughts?????

-Zach


----------



## Tommygunz

the l-theanine should start to kick in within the first hour and last from four to eight hours. the rhodiola will take a few weeks. they should both help with racing thoughts. especially the l-theanine. did you get the suntheanine brand, and if so, what mg?


----------



## ZachT

i got the suntheanin brand and its 200 mg

during the end of the day i did not feel good at all, my thoughts were racing and i was worried about everything.
I am gonna give it time. I have faith in this treatment.
But i have too much questions because i want to do this right.


----------



## Tommygunz

try not to think about it for a bit, just give it some time. the is a slow process but it is effective.


----------



## ZachT

thanks. i will give an update on how i feel in about three weeks.


----------



## pboy

Theone2 said:


> I tapered off them slowly.
> Its most definately safe to take the herbs when iam now off the lexapro.
> When people are on lexapro they ask them not to take herbs and stuff like st johns wart.
> 
> As long as im of the Lexapro, i will be fine.


How slowly? Over the course of a month, or 6 months? What dose were you on?

It's just that even after you stop an SSRI you can get discontinuation syndrome and problems like rebound depression and anxiety. Many people, around 3-4 months after stopping an SSRI experience a period of depression and anxiety, but some people earlier than this. That could explain your racing thoughts and worrying. It's something to do with how the meds affected serotonin receptors. I had read on a forum about Lexapro withdrawal that it's not a good idea to take things like SAMe, St Johns Wort, and serotnin boosters for upto a year after stopping an SSRI. Also B vitamins can cause anxiety in people who have come off an SSRI, you just have to see how they affect you.

After being on an SSRI people can be more sensitive to supplements than previously, so please be careful. For example some can find Rhodiola too stimulating and anxiety-causing.

I don't want to worry anyone, I'm just concerned because I am going through Lexapro withdrawal too and have to be very careful what supplements I take.


----------



## ZachT

Im not taking anything like st johns, which can cause serotonin syndrome.
I tapered off slowly and then when i was at bout 2 mg, i stopped. You should try the same.
You can take fish oil, choline and inositol during your withdrawal also.
B-vitamins are actually really good for preventing most of the depression during your withdrawal.

Im actually feeling pretty relaxed and good today. Im glad iam off those dang SSRI's.

It is a big step getting off of them but it has to get done someday.

Also that most of the supplements iam taking now are much more affective then any SSRI i have ever taken.

I think i will notice my DP to fade away within two or three weeks...

Good luck with your withdrawal.

-Zach


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Theone2 said:


> Im not taking anything like st johns, which can cause serotonin syndrome.
> I tapered off slowly and then when i was at bout 2 mg, i stopped. You should try the same.
> You can take fish oil, choline and inositol during your withdrawal also.
> B-vitamins are actually really good for preventing most of the depression during your withdrawal.
> 
> Im actually feeling pretty relaxed and good today. Im glad iam off those dang SSRI's.
> 
> It is a big step getting off of them but it has to get done someday.
> 
> Also that most of the supplements iam taking now are much more affective then any SSRI i have ever taken.
> 
> I think i will notice my DP to fade away within two or three weeks...
> 
> Good luck with your withdrawal.
> 
> Hey , i have been taking gummy vites with INOSITOL and CHOLINE . (*40MCG*)
> I TAKE 2 GUMMYS AT NIGHT.
> IF I START USING THE SUB B complex , those drops that go under your tongue, will it be okay?
> Use the SUB B COMPLEX in the morning, and my INOSITOL and CHOLINE supplements at night?
> 
> -Zach


----------



## ZachT

you can take them all in the morning.
I have the b complex that has B2, Niacin,B6, B12 and pantothenic acid.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Hmm can you recommend me a good b complex?
i read about one of them.
Basically i just slip it under my tongue right?
wait 30 seconds, then swallow.
Then 5 minutes later, i can take my Vitamins with the choline and inositol right?
And by teh way, have you ever tryed any real medication like prescribed shit ?
Cause im in no way taking any meds. i just want to recover with supplements and a strong mind


----------



## ZachT

Yeah you take the sublingual kind that goes under your tongue.
I have been on lexapro for a while then i stopped.
I feel much more better on natural treatment.
The sublingual brand is called "Natures Bounty".
Yes, you can take all the vitamins all together,


----------



## iMatrixGravity

ok great. what are you currently taking so far?
WHAT DO YOU RECOMMEND I SHOULD TAKE D:?
I looked at tommys list of supplements and i might take those but i want to know what is working for you currently.
can you tell me what your taking right now and is it helping and how have you been feeling since you started taking it?


----------



## ZachT

ok. ihave been of my lexapro for about two weeks now so you might have a different effect.

I am taking everything of tommys besides a vitamin d.

I have been on the rhodiola and l-theanine for about two days now and am feeling very much more calm.

I am still feeling anxious and a lil bit depressed but i have seen improvement.

I will probably start to see the effects start in about two to three weeks.
Probably the same for you.

When you start out, you will hopefully feel brief moments of reality because of the Choline and inositol.
I felt that once while i was walking to work.
I have been on tommys supplements for almost two weeks now.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

okay that sounds great.
Can you tell me what your bottles of supplements or whatever i should buy that your using? Like i dont wanna go buy 100 different bottles of supplements.
Also can you tell me at what times its appropriate to use them?
I currently am using gummy vites and they have about 40 mcg of inositol/choline..
How old are you by the way? Sorry for all the questions lol.


----------



## ZachT

I'm 17. Add l theanine and rhodiola rosea to your supplement and read tommys forum and it will let you know how much to take


----------



## ZachT

Hey Tommy it looks like some put you post on their website

http://laffairereelle.blogspot.com/


----------



## ZachT

Hey Tommy it looks like some put your post on their website

http://laffairereelle.blogspot.com/


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Dude do you have aim? (theone)
Or msn messenger so i can talk to you about what products to buy and everything..


----------



## iMatrixGravity

by the way (theone), if you can , can you go check all the names (brand and everything) of the supplements that your using on the regime?
Like the exact names and stuff so i can buy them?


----------



## ZachT

My msn is [email protected]


----------



## pboy

Theone2 said:


> Im not taking anything like st johns, which can cause serotonin syndrome.
> I tapered off slowly and then when i was at bout 2 mg, i stopped. You should try the same.
> You can take fish oil, choline and inositol during your withdrawal also.
> B-vitamins are actually really good for preventing most of the depression during your withdrawal.
> 
> Im actually feeling pretty relaxed and good today. Im glad iam off those dang SSRI's.
> 
> It is a big step getting off of them but it has to get done someday.
> 
> Also that most of the supplements iam taking now are much more affective then any SSRI i have ever taken.
> 
> I think i will notice my DP to fade away within two or three weeks...
> 
> Good luck with your withdrawal.
> 
> -Zach


Thanks,

you're right about the Inositol, fish oil and choline. Please be aware though that *if* you get a period of bad depression or anxiety around 2 or 3 months from now, it might be due to coming off Lexapro. It eventually passes but most who come off seem to get this phase, even after tapering.

Anyway good luck with the supplements. My next one to try is niacinamide as it's supposedly good for anxiety. Once off Lex I'll give the others a try.


----------



## Tommygunz

iMatrixGravity said:


> by the way (theone), if you can , can you go check all the names (brand and everything) of the supplements that your using on the regime?
> Like the exact names and stuff so i can buy them?


i recommend getting nature made, nature's way, or GNC brand. all go through scrutinous testing for quality and purity.


----------



## ZachT

Yeah, i already i had that period of depression andf it sucked


----------



## iMatrixGravity

tommy can you give me a link to some supplements from gnc or something that include like 2 - 4 of the vitamins on your list all in one bottle?
i really dont wanna buy 100 different bottles.
i just want to take 3 - 5 pills in one day.
still i wonder what type of effect this will have on my body.
A shit ton of tablets in one day for a 16 year old... I dunno :/.
Still im eager to try this. Lately, i have been taking inosotil and choline 40 MCG.. i dunno how much that is, i feel SLIGHTLY better but not really.
I still have this darned DP/DR. i wanna try your program to get rid of it as soon as possible.
Please give me some links to exactly what i should take and hopefully some of them will be all in 1 supplement bottles.
thanks man i really appreciate it.


----------



## Tommygunz

i don't have any links to any good complex's for this stuff. much of it isn't really combined regularly. if you want to get started, i recommend getting the first six on the list. the rest you can get over time. 40 mcg is a very small amount. try and get the amounts in my original post. good luck.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

well uh do you have any links to the first six haha?...
i mean can you look around and find them on GNC.com or whatever , the exact ones you want me to take, and ill bookmark them and then go buy them?


----------



## Tommygunz

jeez man, you got a computer too. jk :lol: . yeah give me a a little time to surf around and find some good ones. for now, browse around www.puritan.com you can find some ood ones on there.


----------



## Tommygunz

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?pr ... =293850827

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?pr ... =293850886

http://www.iherb.com/Doctor-s-Best-Extr ... um=f2&at=0

http://www.vitacost.com/Natures-Way-Rho ... andardized

http://www.luckyvitamin.com/item/itemKe ... oogle_base

http://www.walgreens.com/store/catalog/ ... =sku393816

here ya go man, these ones are all pretty legit. sorry if it's a bit pricy.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Hey thanks i really appreciate it. Hows your dp now man? Is it gone or not fully?
i read some of your threads so i can conclude thats it gone for the most part but you still have some left.
Crap man, i really hope these supplements help.. I keep thinking sometimes im in a dream world, because my week has been really shitty and unexpected things that dont make sense keep happening and i hate it.. Like this one girl i have been talking to on the phone/myspace for a month now claims that she wants me out of her life which is madness and its a long ass story but im still trying to get to the bottom of it.
But anyway i hope these supplements do the trick..!


----------



## Guest

I just wanted to let every know that if you have a low tollerance to medication that you should probably start out on lower doses than those that are recommended in the regemin. I found out a couple of weeks ago that 10 percent of the population has a low tollerance and it has something to do with the liver and how it metabolizes medication. I am part of that 10 percent and when I took the L-Theanine I had, what I thought was, a bad reaction to it. I felt like I was going completely numb and was really detached from everything. I also couldn't stop crying and cried for 5 hours. I ended up calling an ambulance and felt only slightly better after having an IV. It may have been a bad reaction to the L-Theanine or another ingredient in the suppliments but it also may have just been that I took too high of a dose for my tollerance. Coming off of lamictal I am experiencing the same reaction, so I am thinking now that it wasn't a bad reaction. Also, when I took the sub b complex at the full liquid dose (1ml), I experienced intense electrical sensations in my head. It felt somewhat like a mild brain freeze and like there was electrical buzzing going on. I cut the dose in half and this effect went away.

Also please heed what Tommy said about not taking this with any other medications. It is true that since the suppliments aren't FDA regulated that there is little known about the interactions of suppliments and medications.


----------



## Guest

duplicate


----------



## dragonhat

Tommygunz, why did you take the 5 HTP off the list?


----------



## Tommygunz

i started having bad reactions to it and decided it was a little bit over kill. i think i was in a hurry to get results, so i added it. lookong back it was kind of a hasty decision.


----------



## jonnyfiasco

Hey tommygunz

What about probiotics? I have been reading that they help manufacture vitamins B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, B12 and the short chain of fatty acids among others. I randomly came across an ebook on my computer called "Gut and Psychology Syndrome" and it had this info on there. I then came across it a while later whilst surfing the net. I personally take them already (as I have/have had digestive issues), but didn't realise they help manufacture these b-vitamins which would perfectly complement your supplementation protocol.


----------



## Tommygunz

funny you mention it, i have been drinking a tea lately that is loaded with pro-biotics. i definitely believe there is a benefit from taking them, i just don't want to add them to list. if anyone is interested though i recommend reading up on pro-biotics and determining for themselves if they would like to try them out. as a side note, the first time i drank one of the teas i reconnected completely 2 days afterward.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Tommy, someone is saying soemthing called "Mind Body & Spirit brand Rhodiola" works really well or something?
Should i just take that instead of those 6 supplements you listed for me to take?
Im so confused, everyone is taking everything works good, i dont know what to do.
I think i just might buy those first 6 supplements that you listed for me. With just those 6 supplements alone , in a month or two, how will i feel?
Can you please clarify?


----------



## JumpJump

He mentioned Rhodiola Rosea, it's in his list. The Mind Body and Spirit is just a good brand of Rhodiola.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Ohh ok i see.
He gave me a link to six different supplements to take so i guess ill buy them sometime when i get money.
Will it honestly work? I dont want to get a bad reaction and then get a disease or something from taking them, im too worried about stuff like this.
Im only 16, i dont know what might happen if i take this stuff, especially since its such a high dosage.


----------



## Tommygunz

if you're worried, then i suggest going with a good brand to ensure against any bad reactions. usually when someone has a bad reaction with a supplement it's because of a poor brand with lots of impurities. i recommend, nature's way or nature made. both are high quality brands that guarantee their purity and quality.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Will the ones in the link you posted me work ?
Are those a good brand?
And if so..will i really start feeling better?


----------



## ZachT

Yes use the ones he posted in the link.
There is no guarantee that you will recover from DP though but there is a great benefit using them,
Also add magnesium to your list. it helps alot!


----------



## iMatrixGravity

how have you been feeling ?


----------



## ZachT

A lol bit better. Alot of the anxiety is gone. I added some Sam e to my list.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Thats good to hear.
Would it be okay for you , to grab a paper/pen and write down exactly what name brands you have, what MG, and what supplements they are and PM them to me, and tell me when you use each one, like MORNING/NIGHT, and hopefully when i get what you have i will start feeling better..
in the meanwhile,
Until i get the supplements.. what should be done?
I sometimes do reality checks, and i gotta stop, i keep trying to rush this and hope the next day i wake up this DP/DR will be gone..
I just want it gone, i dont want to live with it for years.
Like today i went through the whole day without thinking about it, then suddenly i started thinking again.
I mean, should i just keep my mind off of it, and go about everyday as if i never have it, and slowly let it leave my mind..?..


----------



## iMatrixGravity

help me guys .
i dont know what to freaking do. get the supplements or not dwell on the dp at all.
i am so freaking losing my mind right now i dont know where i am or what im doing wtf is going on.
wtf should i do.. i dont think just not thinking about dp is enough to make it go away.
i just want it gone NOW, RIGHT NOW, i dont want this anymore.


----------



## Harpo

iMatrixGravity said:


> I mean, should i just keep my mind off of it, and go about everyday as if i never have it, and slowly let it leave my mind..?..


That is exactly what you need to do (or so I've heard). I'm not cured myself so... :/


----------



## ZachT

EXERCISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iMatrixGravity

seriously though dude, can you write me down ur list of supplements and brand name and everything and what times you take em and PM me the list?
i'd greatly appreciate it. you'd be helping someone who's in dire need.. what are you doing currently while on the supplements by teh way?
are u paying attention to the dp, are u dwelling on it or whats the deal?


----------



## Tommygunz

iMatrixGravity said:


> seriously though dude, can you write me down ur list of supplements and brand name and everything and what times you take em and PM me the list?
> i'd greatly appreciate it. you'd be helping someone who's in dire need.. what are you doing currently while on the supplements by teh way?
> are u paying attention to the dp, are u dwelling on it or whats the deal?


go yo GNC, give the list of the first six to a clerk and ask for them in a brand he trusts. get what the clerk suggests. keep ing your mind off of it is the most important part, but the supplements will help you do it. do theses things for now and let us know how your doing in about a week.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Tommygunz said:


> iMatrixGravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously though dude, can you write me down ur list of supplements and brand name and everything and what times you take em and PM me the list?
> i'd greatly appreciate it. you'd be helping someone who's in dire need.. what are you doing currently while on the supplements by teh way?
> are u paying attention to the dp, are u dwelling on it or whats the deal?
> 
> 
> 
> go yo GNC, give the list of the first six to a clerk and ask for them in a brand he trusts. get what the clerk suggests. keep ing your mind off of it is the most important part, but the supplements will help you do it. do theses things for now and let us know how your doing in about a week.
Click to expand...

okay man i definitely will try to get these supplements.
are the first six you gave me in the links good enough brand-wise?


----------



## ZachT

First of all, what kind of symptoms do you have??? Anxiety? Depression etc????

The supplements are made to fight of the anxiety and then eventually the dp will fade away.
There is magic pill for DP itself. It will also take time for you to see changes in your mood.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Yeah i guess anxiety, i have no idea what caused my DP/DR/.
I remember i was on medication for acne stuff and then it randomly hit me, i dont know if that was the cause, or something.
i feel like i might be stuck like this forever, but i doubt it.
i just ordered the sublingual b complex stuff off of walgreens by the way...


----------



## ZachT

That's good.
If you have any problems with depression, you should add St. Johns Wort.
Dont use st johns if you are already on meds though.

But if you think your dp is mostly caused by anxiety then tommys supps will help a lot.

And yes, all the recommended brand names that tommy put down are the right ones. They are very helpful.

Dont worry about buying cheap vitamins herbs etc, Just read the bottle to see if it was tested right or just go to GNC because GNC doesnt have a lot of the crappy stuff.

Good Luck


----------



## iMatrixGravity

thank you man, and i was depressed last week only cause i got my heart broken ,long story but im better now and im over it.
so are you using similar products like those six that he posted?. and how are you feeling ?


----------



## iMatrixGravity

by the way guys i have been eating cereal with 25% magnesium and juice with 8% magnesium, will this benefit me in any way?


----------



## ZachT

I am using all the same products. My panic attacks and most of the anxiety are gone. I just have a lot of depression still left. Once I get rid of this depression, I will be fine. And you probably will not get enough magnesium by just eating the cereal but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

i see. during your dp/dr or whenever, did you ever feel like you were watching yourself do everything, but you didnt feel you were controlling it.
i know its confusing. i hate having dp cause its like im at home all day long and i feel confined behind these stupid walls, especially since i live in such a small apartment and its horrible, and i hardly go out because the weather has been crappy lately, and sometimes im lazy.
i needa get out more i know, but i guess the only thing i can do right now is not pay attention to my dp...
oh and did you ever question whether you were awake and if rather or not you were dreaming or not while you were awake?


----------



## ZachT

Dude I feel like that everyday. It is getting better though. Just imagine, I have had this for a long time and I don't seem to obsess over it that much anymore. Lately I have been obsessing because I can't live like this forever. But I know I will heal soon.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Theone2 said:


> Dude I feel like that everyday. It is getting better though. Just imagine, I have had this for a long time and I don't seem to obsess over it that much anymore. Lately I have been obsessing because I can't live like this forever. But I know I will heal soon.


Oohh well im glad your getting better.
and yes you will heal soon, time is the key here.

How many supplements are you taking?
Tommy gave me links to 6 different ones.
are you taking more than that?


----------



## ZachT

I am taking B complex, 5 htp, rhodiol rosea, l theanine, ginkgo biloba, magnesium and calcium. Fish oil whenever i can sneak through my dads vitamin box hah.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

So thats as many supplements as tommy gave me in the list right?

and i got my sub b complex today.
is it expired or something, it says the date for expiration is 9/11, does that mean september 2011?
and do i just fill it up to the part that says "1.0" and just let out all that fluid under my tongue and just keep it there for 30 seconds?
and wouldnt it be a bad idea to start using this sub b complex before anything else?
should i wait till i get the other stuff, or just use it like twice a day anyway?...
cause i dont know when im getting the other stuff...


----------



## Tommygunz

start the sub B complex right away, and yes that does mean september 2011. i would recommend taking it once a day in the morning about a half hour after you get up. after taking it for a week or two add a second dose later in the day. if you get a little anxiety after you first take it thats normal, it's just an overactive mind being aware that you are trying something new, it's not the B having a bad reaction. good luck buddy, you're on your way.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Tommygunz said:


> start the sub B complex right away, and yes that does mean september 2011. i would recommend taking it once a day in the morning about a half hour after you get up. after taking it for a week or two add a second dose later in the day. if you get a little anxiety after you first take it thats normal, it's just an overactive mind being aware that you are trying something new, it's not the B having a bad reaction. good luck buddy, you're on your way.


thank you so much .
i havent been paying attention to the dp at all.
not giving it the time of day.
im going to stay strong..  and im glad i have people behind me.


----------



## flyincorndog

hi everyone.. how many milligrams of l-theanine i should take per day? 200 or 400?


----------



## Tommygunz

200 in the morning and 200 in the evening.


----------



## Carlyisdreaming

Bonjourrrrr
I started taking these supplements about a month ago. My DP definetely hasn't gone away, but alot of the anxiety associated with it has decreased and that's the first step. So I'm going to stck with it for a couple more months, hopefully I will recover completely! Thank you Tommygunz for your hard work.

Oh and also, has anyone tried taking the Kava Kava root with is regime or seperatly? I read some promising things about it and was wondering if it was something worth venturing further.


----------



## Tommygunz

i've looked into it and ruled it out because it can have alot of interactions. everything i have selected was hand picked for safety and efficiency.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

I'd like to say something.
These past few days, every night i have been having random memories that were long forgotten pop into my head outta nowhere from years ago.
It feels like slowly, pieces of me are coming back and im finding myself again..
Does that sound logical.. Or is there something else going on.. Did you Tommy experience anything similar..?


----------



## Tommygunz

hell yeah matrix. thats a good sign of recovery. i even mention it in the original post. it will happen kinda randomly, and you'll be like whoa, i haven't thought about that in ages, where'd it come from. congrats dude, thats a big sign of improvement.


----------



## Sketch2000

deleted - see lower post


----------



## Sketch2000

I agree with the fact that vitamins, minerals, and herbs can help (to a certain degree) with ANY illness; whether it be mental or physical.
Their is scientific data to validate some of these cases.

I have been taking (for the past year. I got DPD and DR, memory problems, etc. on June 15th 2008) -

Life Extension Fish Oil supplement
Ginkgold
Cal / Magnesium (actually recently started)
B-Complex (not sublingual)
D-3 
Phosphiline Choline (started recently)
Ginseng (Panax)
and a Whole Food Multi-vitamin (not synthetic like Centrum) - started recently
NAC (great detoxifier)

About a month ago I did a liver cleanse recommended by my PCP as my liver enzymes were high.
It consisted of taking all of the above, but increasing the Bcomplex to 3x daily NAC to 4 times daily, and take liver support tabs twice daily.

I can honestly say I felt a lot better duing that "liver flush". I felt a little more "alert", and "awake" (if you know what I mean).

Since then, I have stopped the liver support tabs (as I want to use them only when I do this "flush" occasionally) but began the Phosphiline Choline which is great for liver and brain health (so this will help maintain my liver function). And have taken the B-complex and NAC twice daily.

** Keep in mind I also take meds too. I can honestly say that after what happened to me in 2008 I wouldn't be able to function at all witout them. I was so "trapped in myself" i was suicidal. The luvox first, then the klonopin, then finally the lamictal; I don't particularly mind it, even if it helps. I haven't found any interactions with my vitamin / herb regimen. But I recently began Naltrexone (which will likely be discontinued).

Whether your on meds or not, its important to keep a good multivitamin and herb regimen. Just make sure their are no interactions.

Chris


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Tommygunz said:


> hell yeah matrix. thats a good sign of recovery. i even mention it in the original post. it will happen kinda randomly, and you'll be like whoa, i haven't thought about that in ages, where'd it come from. congrats dude, thats a big sign of improvement.


oh thats awesome im glad to see im improving a bit.
i really hope to be fully recovered by the end of 2010...
i hope that's a realistic enough goal date.
i've been taking my sub b complex every morning i wake up.
i forget to take it 30 minutes after i wake up, i take it like 2 hours after. is there a difference?


----------



## peachy

i started taking the 5 htp last night. my psychiatrist wanted me to take it. i slept for 4 hours in a row which i haven't done in a looong while. i also had really fucked up dreams. today i have a headache. i'll keep you updated on how it helps if i notice anything at all in regards to dp.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

My DP feels worse today.. I think it started around when i was talking my sub b complex.
i was supposed to hold it under my tongue for 30 seconds but i think i held it for around a minute.
i don't know if that has anything to do with my dp feeling worse :/..
And my mom is making my anxiety worse, i always yell, and i just feel like shit...
I dont know what to do :/..


----------



## iMatrixGravity

And i just started Omega 3 or whatever its called, it has 200MG of it.
When should i take that?


----------



## Sketch2000

iMatrixGravity said:


> And i just started Omega 3 or whatever its called, it has 200MG of it.
> When should i take that?


When I read Dr. Hymans book he suggests taking fish oil supplements BEFORE eating as opposed to after (so they are deep within the intestines by the time you eat). Usually you take fish oil supplements with food (as with most vitamins and minerals, etc.).

BTW - I JUST PLACED ANOTHER ORDER TO "RE-UP" ON MY BRAIN FOOD SUPPLEMENTS -

Here is the rundown from Vitacost -

Jarrow Formulas B-Right -- 100 Capsules
Item No. 790011010067
Ships within 24 hours

Jarrow Formulas N-A-C -- 500 mg - 100 Capsules
Item No. 790011070023
Ships within 24 hours

Nature's Way Ginkgold® Max -- 120 mg - 60 Tablets
Item No. 033674152515
Ships within 24 hours

Nature's Way Korean Ginseng Standardized Extract -- 550 mg - 60 Vegetarian Capsules
Item No. 033674617007
Ships within 24 hours

Carlson Vitamin D3 -- 2000 IU - 120 Softgels
Item No. 088395014611
Ships within 24 hours

Jarrow Formulas Jarro-Dophilus + FOS -- 3.4 Billion - 100 Capsules
Item No. 790011030010
Ships within 24 hours

Garden Greens Essential Veggies -- 1500 mg - 120 Vegetarian Capsules
Item No. 035046061548
Ships within 24 hours

Life Extension Super Omega-3 -- 120 Softgels
Item No. 737870982128
Item will be shipped on or after Jan 19 2010

**** ALL OF IT COST JUST OVER $100 AND WILL LAST ME 2-3 MONTHS! AN INCREDIBLE BARGAIN (VITACOST HAS THE CHEAPEST PRICES, SO I STICK WITH THEM).

REMEMBER WHAT I SAID ABOVE -
- THE B-RITE FROM JARROW I HAVE BEEN USING FOR YEARS
- THE FISH OIL I BUY FROM LIFE EXTENSION IS VERY EXPENSIVE (AS YOU CAN SEE - ALMOST $25.00 A BOTTLE), BUT IT IS ONE OF THE MOST HIGHLY CONCENTRATED FISH OIL PRODUCTS ON THE MARKET!
- I use everything above daily EXCEPT THE JARROW FORMULAS PRO-BIOTICS AND THE GREEN FOOD. These are 2 new supplements I thought I would try. The pro-biotics are highly recommended in Dr. Hymans book, but I've always been weary of using them. But since everything gets processed in your gut, it seems like a good idea.

** The only other thing i did not order (since i have some since my liver cleanse) is "Pure essence" superior tonic multiple (multi vitamin). It has 6,000 mg of whole food. Its a whole food multi vitamin (I wouldn't take anything else now that I've tried it), full of greens, vitamins, etc. NOTHING SYNTHETIC.

** You guys should look into that too.

** My nutritionist recommends switching up your multi's every 3 months or so as your body will get used to it. But the supplements above I ordered yesterday are a MUST! (besides the pro-biotics and greens, I haven't tried those yet).

Anyway, remember i DO USE MEDS. I personally feel that if a persons anxiety, OCD, ruminations, etc. were so bad that they needed medication management in the FIRST PLACE (before DPD), then multivitamins and minerals are not going to be enough to treat that "severe" anxiety or depression, etc. ESPECIALLY GIVEN THAT IT HAS BEEN TREATED WITH MEDICATION BEFORE. However, even with that being said, ALL OF THESE FOODS (ESPECIALLY AFTER WHAT HAPPENED TO ME AND THE SEVERITY OF MY SYMPTOMS ASSOCIATED WITH DPD) ARE ASSOCIATED WITH MILD TRAUMATIC BRAIN INJURY RECOVERY, ANXIETY AND DEPRESSION SUPPORT, MORE BLOOD FLOW TO THE BRAIN, ETC.

PM ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS

CURRENT MEDICATION REGIMEN - Luvox 100mg twice daily, klonopin 2.5mg daily, Lamictal 150mg daily, and Naltrexone 50mg daily (recently started).

I can go most of the day without any DPD whatsoever with this combination. Sometimes even longer. I had the last week or so be pretty good (New Years eve was bad). Then today had a 2 hour stint of severe DP. Then it was back to usual. Still have anxiety associated with it. But I'm much better than last year. I'm looking forward to it becoming more and more less until it dissapates completely.

Morning after breakfast -
Multivitamin
B-complex
Fish Oil
NAC

an hour or so later -
Sublingual B-12

After lunch -
Ginkgold (#1 researched form of ginkgold, its actually a different compound than other brands; why its so damn expensive, Dr. Amen recommends in his books)
Ginseng
Phosphiline Choline (2 softgels) - THIS IS IMPERATIVE FOR LIVER AND BRAIN HEALTH

After dinner - 
Fish oil
NAC
B complex
D-3
Calcium and Magnesium

Chris


----------



## Tommygunz

hey chris, awesome supp regimen. i would recommend starting the probiotic a.s.a.p., i've been taking one for ten days now and have noticed some worthy improvements already. i also noticed you use korean ginseng rather than panax, do you notice any benefit from it? i ask because after studying the different ginseng's i concluded that panax would be the most beneficial towards DP/DR.


----------



## Mario

Hey there Tommy
You must go to your profile and on the top of the right side,you will find two items: one says "find topics" and the other says "find posts".click where it says "find posts" and this will open a box with your 200 last posts.

the link in your signature as now changed to:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18746-read-this-if-you-want-to-recover-no-bullshit/

Hope this helps
All the best


----------



## Tommygunz

cool, thanks man. i've been trying to figure that out.


----------



## Sketch2000

Tommy,

The Ginseng I am taking is actually Panax ginseng and provides 7% ginsenosides. Not sure why its called Korean ginseng, but its one of the better products for the price.

With all these supplements, ever since this god awful "event" happened to me I've done other things besides supplement regimens, etc.

I eat only - 
whole grain bread
I try to get blueberries in w/ oatmeal every morning
nuts - walnuts are the best
A lot of veggies
I used to exercise heaps and thats something i need to get back onto...
and I haven't drank, smoked, whatever....since this happened on June 15th, 2008. And to be honest, I don't want to - ever! Not after this sh-t!

Chris


----------



## iMatrixGravity

So right now i am taking The Sub B complex in the morning, and taking the OMEGA 3 around night.
Is this okay for now?
In about a week im going to increase my sub b complex dose to 2 times a day..
But yeah for the time being i only have the SUB B complex or whatever it's called, and the OMEGA 3 (200 MG)...
I'll look into seeing if i can get anything else but for the time being should i continue taking both of these supplements as usual?


----------



## Guest

Ok. So I have gotten to a point in recovery (recovering just changing my lifestyle and taking klonopin and sub b complex daily) where my dp/dr are generally mild. I was thinking about it today and decided that it couldn't hurt to start back on the top 5 of the regemin (maybe no l-theanine since I had that weird reaction to it the first time around). Thenewguy recovered in like a month after having mild dp for 8 years. My dp is mild too, so maybe taking these will help in the recovery process.


----------



## Borisus

I started taking all these over the last 3 months(little at a time) but my system started rejecting most of it. As the Doc said "You have too many enzymes in your liver, adding more stuff won't make it better." 
Awesome that the only hope I find doesn't apply to me, lol. Thanks for the post and research though Tommygunz, you rock man


----------



## Guest

I took my second dose of choline/inositol this morning and I was really shocked at the fact that within an hour I started noticing a change in my perception. I felt closer to reality. Like I was actually in it, though still foggy headed. Awesomeness.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

tinyfairypeople said:


> I took my second dose of choline/inositol this morning and I was really shocked at the fact that within an hour I started noticing a change in my perception. I felt closer to reality. Like I was actually in it, though still foggy headed. Awesomeness.


Why the fuck can't i just recover already







..
I rush things too fast in life and these are one of the things i want to go away already :/
im not on the supplement regime, not entirely all of it at least, only the OMEGA 3 and the SUB B Complex.
been taking the SUB B for a week at least, and the OMEGA 3 for a couple of days..
Sigh, after about a month will i have improved at all with these 2 supplements alone..?


----------



## Tommygunz

you may see mild improvement. sub B and omega3 are two of the more important ones on the list. i am going to update the list, so watch for some changes in the order of things.


----------



## Tommygunz

WeSuckYoungBlood said:


> im not sure what it is, but i think i need to do some experimenting with some of the ingredients you have on here. ive been taking vitamin a, d, flax seed oil, folic acid, magnesium and l-theanine. my local health food store didnt have any of the other stuff on your list. but i honestly noticed feeling worse the hours and following day of taking this stuff. when i skip a day like i did now, i feel better. i have this feeling that what makes me feel worse is the l-theanine. i think im gonna try and take this stuff minus the l-theanine and see how i feel. i dont have a whole lot of anxiety anyway, i just get stressed out verrrry easily. ill keep you posted on whether or not its the l-theanine that im having a bad effect with


cool, some people have noticed a negative affect from l-theanine so feel free to leave it out. i guit taking it after about a month because i felt it's affect went from helping to hurting. like i said in the post above, i'm gonna rewrite the list in the original post so watch for the changes.


----------



## fdp

hey tommy, so i noticed you removed choline and inositol from your list. any reason why? also hows the l-theanine hurting you? i feel like its not really affecting me anymore either. ive been taking these supplements for about 2 months now. in the beginning i noticed a huge improvement but now.. not so much. thanks again.


----------



## Tommygunz

i removed them because the whole food multi vitamin contains an adequate amount of them. after a while, rather than the l-theanine calming my mind down and allowing me to get a sense of control, it started lowering my mood and even started making me feel mildly depressed. i also reached a point where i stopped seeing improvements which is why i started changing my regimen a little. once i made the changes that are now posted my progress resumed to where i am completely connected the majority of the time.


----------



## alouchi

Tommygunz said:


> i removed them because the whole food multi vitamin contains an adequate amount of them. after a while, rather than the l-theanine calming my mind down and allowing me to get a sense of control, it started lowering my mood and even started making me feel mildly depressed. i also reached a point where i stopped seeing improvements which is why i started changing my regimen a little. once i made the changes that are now posted my progress resumed to where i am completely connected the majority of the time.


tommy, what is the composition of the products below? i will try to get them in France.
alive whole food multi vitamin, 1 capsule 3 times daily
nature's way - probiotic, primadophilus fortify, night

the second one speaks about intertinal and immunity advantages as i saw in French pharmacies
what is the benefict of each one? what do they contain? proportions?


----------



## ZachT

Its my 3 day on tyrosine. My mood may be a little bit better.
Iam also on the 5htp which should help.
The depression is also another thing that fuels my DP.
I just have not found any of tommys supplements to help my depression.
I find a great deal of relief on my anxiety though.
I think tommys supplements are mainly for anxiety type of dp.
But hey,its still a great supplement.


----------



## jwlost

Tommy gunz, ive read your posts and am very impressed. i was wondering if you could take a look at my post/story. i have some questions about your regiment that i just read. is this regiment life long? also, i made an appointment with a psychiatrist next week, but do i need to see her? after i read your regiment post i was planning on taking what you suggested. do i need an antidepressent? i heard you mention serotonine levels. thank you for all your wonderful work.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Tommy i'd like to ask you something...
How is your DP/DR? Has it gone away completely? I remember reading a thread that you posted saying it has, and what do you think people should do when they feel themselves getting better, and then suddenly randomly it hits them harder then ever the next day?
Isn't your supplement list supposed to help those who are suffering







?
I have a friend who was getting better and suddenly he/she started feeling like shit after a week of feeling great.
Now he/she doesnt know what to do, and he/she is taking your supplements but for someone they backfired?..
Whats the deal :/


----------



## coeus

iMatrixGravity said:


> Tommy i'd like to ask you something...
> How is your DP/DR? Has it gone away completely? I remember reading a thread that you posted saying it has, and what do you think people should do when they feel themselves getting better, and then suddenly randomly it hits them harder then ever the next day?
> Isn't your supplement list supposed to help those who are suffering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> I have a friend who was getting better and suddenly he/she started feeling like shit after a week of feeling great.
> Now he/she doesnt know what to do, and he/she is taking your supplements but for someone they backfired?..
> Whats the deal :/


I'm wondering the same thing too. What happens when if you stop using the supplements? I have a feeling that if you haven't dealt with your anxiety first, giving up the supplement routine will cause your DP/DR to relapse.

What's your opinion?


----------



## Tommygunz

well to answer both your questions, i also backslid at times during my recovery process. they way i rectified this problem was to change the supplements at times. remember, this all began with just a sublingual B complex, choline and inositol. as i kept researching i added new things that would help resume progress after it had stopped. if you go to the original post in the thread you will notice that i have changed things once again. about 3 weeks ago my progrees backslid again so i came up with this new list of what i believe is the best one yet.

im still not comfortable using the term fully recovered because even though most of the time i am, i still do get DR in certain situations. but to elaborate on how im doing, after three months i don't have DP, brain fog or anxiety at alln and i have my motivation, self confidence, wit and sence of self back. so as you can see my recovery has been quite succesful. i mean for six months i had no improvement at all to having all of that improvement in only three. so my advice to anyone still on the original regimen would be to switch to the newly updated one. i want to apologize to everyone for changing things on you but, you know it's kind of a trial ad error process considering no one has really established a supplement list for DP/DR.

as far as stopping the supplements goes, their shouldn't be any problems with relapse because unlike medication which only covers the problem up, these supplements are specifically selected to correct the problem. compare it to a broken window, if you nail boards over the window you'll have a quick fix that covers the problem , but the window is still broken. whereas if you take a little more time and effort and replace the window the window will be fixed and ypou wont have to worry about going and fixing later.

Ps.their are good days and bad days throughout the recovery process. i want everyone to keep in mind that if you have a good day during the process followed by a bad day the bad day will seem worse because you are subconciously comparing it to the day before when you were feeling better. i experienced this many times and on those days i was worried that i was wronge about this whole supplement idea. but like i said above, my progress speaks for itself, six months of no recovery then three months of total recovery, other than the occasional situation induced spell of DR.


----------



## alouchi

tommy can you please answer my questions above about the natural way supplement you have added to your list?
thx and congratulations for your recovery


----------



## Tommygunz

hey alouchi, sorry for not responding earlier. the natures way alive multi vitamin is an all natural multivitamin that contains just about everything that i have wanted to add to the supplement regimen, amino acids, blue green algae, vitamins and herbs. in my opinion it's kinda like the all in one supplement that i've been looking for. theres too much in it too list so here's a link to the website for it http://www.naturesway.com/?pid=14927.

the probiotic was kind of a test that turned out to be very succesful. i took it because i had been drinking a tea call kombucha that contains probiotics and each time i drank it i felt my symptoms ease up a bit. so i added probiotics just to see if that was what was helping me and sure enough once i started taking them i noticed significant progess rather quickly. pretty much every person on the planet should take some kind of probiotic because just about everyone needs them. in testing they have found that peoples digestive systems contain about 15% good bacteria and around 85% bad bacteria, while it should be the other way around. probiotics work by correcting that ratio promoting a healthy digestive system. in my eyes, a healthy body equals a healthy mind and a healthy mind eaquals no DP/DR.


----------



## alouchi

thx tommy,
i cannot find them in France, i sent you a private message.

edit: i saw the composition of the multivitamin: some are already in the sublingual B no?, it contains 1g of Vitamin C, my pharmacist told me that no need of 1g of vitamin C after taking it 15-20 days because after that perieod the liver eliminate the excess so it contribute to make the liver more effort, what do you think about that?
i can conclude too that no more choline/inositol in the formula? magnesium isnt 500mg as before, it is lower


----------



## Claymore

what up tommy my friend? its been awhile. nice new formula. : ) looks better than the old one. call me sometime bro.


----------



## Tommygunz

hey everyone. just wanted to let you all know that the original post and supplement list has been modified quite a bit. this is the best yet so go and check it out.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Tommygunz said:


> well to answer both your questions, i also backslid at times during my recovery process. they way i rectified this problem was to change the supplements at times. remember, this all began with just a sublingual B complex, choline and inositol. as i kept researching i added new things that would help resume progress after it had stopped. if you go to the original post in the thread you will notice that i have changed things once again. about 3 weeks ago my progrees backslid again so i came up with this new list of what i believe is the best one yet.
> 
> im still not comfortable using the term fully recovered because even though most of the time i am, i still do get DR in certain situations. but to elaborate on how im doing, after three months i don't have DP, brain fog or anxiety at alln and i have my motivation, self confidence, wit and sence of self back. so as you can see my recovery has been quite succesful. i mean for six months i had no improvement at all to having all of that improvement in only three. so my advice to anyone still on the original regimen would be to switch to the newly updated one. i want to apologize to everyone for changing things on you but, you know it's kind of a trial ad error process considering no one has really established a supplement list for DP/DR.
> 
> as far as stopping the supplements goes, their shouldn't be any problems with relapse because unlike medication which only covers the problem up, these supplements are specifically selected to correct the problem. compare it to a broken window, if you nail boards over the window you'll have a quick fix that covers the problem , but the window is still broken. whereas if you take a little more time and effort and replace the window the window will be fixed and ypou wont have to worry about going and fixing later.
> 
> Ps.their are good days and bad days throughout the recovery process. i want everyone to keep in mind that if you have a good day during the process followed by a bad day the bad day will seem worse because you are subconciously comparing it to the day before when you were feeling better. i experienced this many times and on those days i was worried that i was wronge about this whole supplement idea. but like i said above, my progress speaks for itself, six months of no recovery then three months of total recovery, other than the occasional situation induced spell of DR.


Ahh okay i see that makes sense.
I would like to say that i feel a tiny bit better....Not a whole lot, i don't really notice myself connected alot but maybe its too early.
Right now i am taking a combined total of 400MG of Omega 3 + i've been drinking orange juice with added Omega 3, not sure how much is in it though.
About 300% of Vitamin C everyday, not sure how many MG's thats equivalent too, and about 2 Sub B complex doses twice a day.
One around the morning, One around Night.
A month from now.. are their chances that i will feel better from where i stand now if i keep following my current regime?
Im afraid this wont ever go away :/.. I want it too so bad, i want to be free already..
I hope you will be here with me along the journey.. and God as well...


----------



## Tommygunz

i think that you're off to a good start. i do believe to get some real results over the next month that you're gonna want to add gingko biloba, panax ginseng, rhodiola rosea and the alive multivitamin. from my experience those have been the most effective supplements in the regimen. those should come up to about 40 dollars total for about a month supply. as a reminder, you need to start training yourself to stop worrying about when you'll get better. gauging how you feel is only gonna slow down your progress because it will keep a constant reminder of DP. try to see things for how they are, not how you percieve them. having a positive outlook on the world around you will be the ultimate supplement for curing DP.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Thats true thanks







.
Ill see if i can get some of the other supplements.!


----------



## hennessy

are you COMPLETELY cured?
I mean I first felt dr/dp 2 years ago for some months but then I started feeling good and was ok since the last two years. I was connected with reality but there were times I was just suspicious about it. dont you even feel that suspect? how come? it cant be just supplements.

I've never tried benzos but I don't wanna be addicted too. but that dp/dr shit(although it's light right now) and the obsessions it causes(that's the problem) got me fucked up today. I was sick for days and staying at home laying on bed and have exams next week.

help me please. thank you


----------



## Mario

hennessy said:


> are you COMPLETELY cured?
> I mean I first felt dr/dp 2 years ago for some months but then I started feeling good and was ok since the last two years. I was connected with reality but there were times I was just suspicious about it. dont you even feel that suspect? how come? it cant be just supplements.
> 
> I've never tried benzos but I don't wanna be addicted too. but that dp/dr shit(although it's light right now) and the obsessions it causes(that's the problem) got me fucked up today. I was sick for days and staying at home laying on bed and have exams next week.
> 
> help me please. thank you


I will leave the answers to some of the questions you made to Tommy himself as this is his regimen we are talking about.Meanwhile,you seem to have a problem,which is: you are going to have exams next week.
Only Tommy can confirm the information i'm about to give you,but as far as i know,his supplement regimen does work in fact,but as you may understand it takes a couple of weeks for you to start feeling its effective advantages.(exactly the same as happens with the regular medication)
Therefore,if i may,i would suggest you to take some benzos just for the exams( and with some few benzos you will not definitely get addicted to it),and then,after you have your exams done,start doing tommy's regimen.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Can someone tell me why i feel way worse at night?
at home it feels like im prisoned in my own room, like out of my windows i only see pitch blackness and i feel like im shrouded with darkness and there is nothing lieing beyond my walls and that im the only person left around here.
Does going out more help dp?..
it feels really disturbing and i hate living in my home but at night my dp just feels worse..


----------



## hennessy

are you COMPLETELY cured?
I mean I first felt dr/dp 2 years ago for some months but then I started feeling good and was ok since the last two years. I was connected with reality but there were times I was just suspicious about it. dont you even feel that suspect? how come? it cant be just supplements. (by the way maybe I didn't feel these suspects most of the time and just because now I feel bad I think like that)

I've never tried benzos but I don't wanna be addicted too. but that dp/dr shit(although it's light right now) and the obsessions it causes(that's the problem) got me fucked up today. I was sick for days and staying at home laying on bed and have exams next week. Tought I was all over it but I'm too anxious and I feel like I am back to the start. I'm not very dp'd or dr'd I think but it feels like there is fog in my brain but it's not like a blurry vision. and connecting with people is not very easy, I don't really feel them really probably because of the obsessions and anxiety.

help me please. thank you


----------



## Tommygunz

yeah, i've fully recovered. i see what you mean , i don't think it's coincidence though. it's helped me and a handful of other people who were otherwise showing no signs of improvement. and on top of that, the ingredients are fairly similar to another supplement for DP/DR called formula #7. i came up with this supp regimen with no knowledge of formula #7, it's not likely that two different people would come up with a similar supp list for the same problem if their wasn't any validation behind it.

if your sympoms aren't to full dissociation them i would say give the natures way multi, ginkgo, and panax ginseng a try. you should see some results from that for sure. also work on getting out of a negative frame of mind, being positive about the life you have before you is crucial.


----------



## hennessy

I'm always suspicious these days. and I have obsessions like "eveything is just a fiction and I'm the only one real". that makes it hard to enjoy things you know. you had obsessions like that or anybody else?
really appreciated you two's help and waiting for more answers from you and others.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

what exactly do you do when something strange happens in your life that makes your dp make even more unrealish?
i mean, my old ex just messaged me back after the blue telling me she wonders why we arent friends anymore and she seemed upset, and i dont get how these things happen.
how do i know for sure im alive now? what if talking to you is just a dream?..
help me tommy.. ive been taking my sub b & omega 3, and i do feel slightly better, i need to add that gingko stuff i guess and l-theanine..


----------



## Tommygunz

don't sweat it man, your'e not dreaming. this is life and it is real. just try and work on chilling your mind out. take a few deep breaths when anxious or obsessive thoughts get in your head. two things i know for sure, your'e not gonna get better overnight, and your'e not gonna have DP forever.


----------



## hennessy

hey man u got messenger? can I add you? promise I won't fuck ur head up







thank you for all your helps btw.


----------



## man63

Hey "Tommy", check out wheat grass and spirulina, that shit is full of choline. I have these spirulina tablets I bought from a health food store, and these ice cub-ish looking things that are frozen liquified wheat grass. You de-frost them and mix one in a glass of water.


----------



## coeus

This might be either a ill-perceived effect but I finally received Nature's War Alive! Whole Food Energizer Multi-Vitamin.

I've taken one tablet this morning and shortly after, I felt slightly energetic until I jumped onto the forums and started wrongfully indulging in the posts









On another note, I've been mainly against taking benzodiazepines and my GP (who seemingly sounds incompetent - it's not their fault though; simply because they don't specialise in this sort of shit) prescribed Diazepam 2mg for me. I'm sure that's not a large dosage but I've just taken one with a capsule of Source Naturals L-Theanine. Within 10 minutes or so, I'm feeling quite relaxed.

I don't condone (well, not wholeheartedly since it's case-relative) using benzodiazepines on a long-term basis but I need some short-term relief in order to assess where I am and attempt to cultivate a different mentality. And they seem to be doing that or so it may seem.

The "benzodiazepine" part of it really isn't the alternative remedy but certainly the L-theanine can be useful in reducing some anxiety.

Hope this helps.


----------



## iMatrixGravity

Tommygunz said:


> don't sweat it man, your'e not dreaming. this is life and it is real. just try and work on chilling your mind out. take a few deep breaths when anxious or obsessive thoughts get in your head. two things i know for sure, your'e not gonna get better overnight, and your'e not gonna have DP forever.


thanks man that helped a bit, i just dont want to be one of those people that have it for YEARS.
i cannot handle that type of burden its too much for me even at such a young age.
i want this gone, and i want it gone gradually, as the months go by.
i dont to live with it..


----------



## Katezorz

iMatrixGravity said:


> thanks man that helped a bit, i just dont want to be one of those people that have it for YEARS.
> i cannot handle that type of burden its too much for me even at such a young age.
> i want this gone, and i want it gone gradually, as the months go by.
> i dont to live with it..


If you believe you'll get better and you take all the right steps, I know that you'll kick this thing fast. I was in your place months ago where every moment of every day I was convinced that I was dead or in a dream, but now I only think about it maybe four times a week. It's a huge improvement for me. I did it by going out, putting those thoughts out of mind, eating better, taking a multivitamin, and light workouts. You can and WILL get better.


----------



## Tommygunz

hey everyone the original post has been updated. go read the new section on phosphatidylserine.


----------



## pboy

I take PS occasionally as I taper off Lexapro. I've found it's good for short-term memory and some long-term memory. Only problem is that for me it seems to keep me awake at night, and that's from taking a 100mg capsule in the morning. 
I've read that it's good for ADHD.


----------



## Tommygunz

hmm, thats interesting because personally i have been sleeping better since i have been taking it. falling asleep easily and waking up early and refreshed. for example i went to sleep at one AM and woke up at seven fourty this morning, thats only six hours and fourty minutes but i feel energized and refreshed. before taking PS i would have felt like shit on that amount of sleep.


----------



## kaleidoscope_eyes

ha, still learning how to post stuff!


----------



## kaleidoscope_eyes

Hi I am totally new to this forum (not completely new to the illness) and I really appreciate this info about alternative ways to treat DP. I've had some not-very-helpful experiences with doctors and I have no interest in being tested on a bunch of pharmaceuticals that may not work, could be addictive or tolerance building, and have terrible side effects. Hopefully there will be better research and developments for psychiatric treatment in the future, but until then, the alternative options seem safer to me. I've been doing a lot of research into what has been happening to me for the past several years and I was originally convinced that I had some version of HPPD. However, I'm currently in the psych rotation of my BSN nursing degree and started reading about DP and realized that this diagnosis fits my symptoms much closer. Just wanted to say thanks for the info! I have a few positive coping methods, but mostly I smoke cigarettes to keep from having panic attacks when things start getting "weird", so I'd like to eventually get "healthy" enough to stop using cigarettes to ground myself. It's also quite relieving to hear from other people who are living with this! Thanks again


----------



## easyreader

Tommy, for someone who has "recovered" you sure do like to keep adding exotic supplements to your regiment!


----------



## Tommygunz

easyreader said:


> Tommy, for someone who has "recovered" you sure do like to keep adding exotic supplements to your regiment!


easyreader, for someone who hasn't "read this entire thread or ever even spoken to me" you sure do make hasty assumptions.


----------



## MatrixGravity

Just wanted to write a little update..
Okay as to where as i stand now.. it's quite difficult to say..
Ive still been on the Omega 3 + Sub b for about 2 months now and i dont really think its been helping me lately.
i just feel completely out of it at night, its terrible.
my sleeping arrangements are also fryed and nothing makes sense anymore, like i stayed up for about 20 hours, went to bed while it was sunny, woke up 3 hours later and it was pitch black and i felt i slept through an entire day and possibly woke up around 10PM or something, but it was only SIX and i went to bed at 3.
And its just so strange and i dont know,i havent lost hope or anything its just i dont see this getting better.
I mean ill try to 'let go' of this feeling but their are people who have tryed that and they still have dp for years with them?
thats what im afraid of. i just want to be normal again and live my life, this isn't right..


----------



## Tommygunz

hey matrix, sorry those supp's aren't helping much. but ya gotta get the rest of them for it to really work man. remember how many times i've had to change this shit to make it work well? anyways hopefully you will be able to get the rest of the supps. in the mean time, here's a link to a page where you can download DPmanual. it should be pretty helpful.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/20237-dpmanual/page__pid__183339__st__0&#entry183339

Ps. after you click that link you have to scroll to the top of that page to find the link to DPmanual.


----------



## guitarman

Tommygunz said:


> that's great, but i highly suggest 5 HTP for best result, don't sweat the choline too much.


I kept rereading the original post but couldn't find it. What is 5 htp?


----------



## Tommygunz

sorry man, 5-htp was taken out of the supp list a while ago. but if you interested it is the precursor to serotonin.


----------



## guitarman

Tommygunz said:


> sorry man, 5-htp was taken out of the supp list a while ago. but if you interested it is the precursor to serotonin.


Okay. One last question. I have been taking PS for about a week and have noticed a great improvement. Especially when lifting weights, which has always caused me panic attacks and increased DP. I would like to start with the formula in the OP but have read that if you're taking PS that you shouldn't take ginkgo as they both can thin the blood. Is there any worry here, from research that you've done?


----------



## Tommygunz

i wouldn't worry about it. i take both and a few companies actually combine the two. just gauge your own rection and determine for yourself if you like the effect.


----------



## WakingUp

I've been experiencing severe and almost constant DR since about Christmas. I've been following the forum for a while now, and last Sunday I started taking the "protocol" suggested by Tommy. I have to say that I am very excited! My vision is better - far less sensitive for sure. I can actually look out the window during the day with my eyes relaxed. I have realized that it is the first time that I have been able to relax my eyes for months. I have also started dreaming again while I sleep. This is something else that has not happened in months. The DR is subsiding - slowly. I have had moments where I feel "normal" and "present" - moments when I think "Oh yeah... this is what it's like". Since I am only about 6 days into this, I'm really anticipating that I will continue to see results! Thanks to Tommy for sharing your finds. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Tommygunz

awesome to hear. it makes me super glad when i hear of someone experiencing some relief. hope things keep going well for ya.


----------



## Sketch2000

I began taking supplements (I've always been the "guy" out of the group that had the best vitamins, etc....) about 6 months after my severe DP/DR lapse (you can read "my story" if you like...just check the website).

* I take -

- Whole food vitamin (Country Life - Superior Tonic Formula)
- Brite (Jarrow Formulas B-Complex) - Twice daily
- NAC (great for liver cleansing, but I no longer take it....but have it on hand)
- Liver support Factors (great for maintenance of the liver) - Country Life / Biochem
- Ginkgold (According to Dr. Amen, Ginkgold uses the most standardized and effective compound of ginkgo; therefore it being so expensive - Natures Way (I recently gave it up, like 2 days ago due to cost, but continue with the Jarrow formulas kind)
- PhosphylineCholine - Great for liver and brain health (Jarrow formulas) - one daily
- Panax Ginseng (I take it, but will likely discontinue it soon) - One daily
- Super Omega 3 (by Life Extension, this is really good stuff!) - 2 daily
- Calcium / Magnesium Complex - 1 daily 
- D3 (real D3 - cholecalciferol) 4000 IU daily

* THIS IS WITH MY MEDICATION REGIMEN OF LUVOX, KLONOPIN, AND LAMICTAL. I HAVEN'T HAD ANY INTERACTIONS (THE MOST IMPORTANT THING WOULD BE THE GINKGO AND GINSENG; HERBS CAN CAUSE HAVOC WITH MEDS). I ALSO WOULDN'T RECOMMEND ANY 5-HTTP OR SAM-E TO ANYONE TAKING MEDS.

* I MOST DEFINITELY FEEL BETTER, BUT I THINK THE PLACEBO EFFECT, VITAMINS AND EXERCISE GETTING YOU OUT DAILY. AND VITAMINS GENERALLY HELPING YOUR BODY DEAL AND COPE WITH THE INSUFFICIENT AMOUNT OF NUTRITION WE ARE GETTING OR BECAUSE OF DP.

I THINK THE MOST IMPORTANT ARE -

YOUR MULTIVITAMIN
B-COMPLEX (IS A MUST)
P-CHOLINE
LIVER SUPPORT FACTORS
GINKGO
OMEGA 3
CAL/MAG
D3

* THATS WHAT IM GOING TO STICK WITH. I'LL LIKELY DISCONTINUE THE GINSENG AND KEEP THE NAC ON HAND FOR OCCASIONAL CLEANSING OF THE LIVER, ETC.

I THINK WHAT PEOPLE NEED TO UNDERSTAND IS, EACH OF OUR CASES IS UNIQUE, VERY UNIQUE. SOME OF OUR PSYCHIATRIC CONDITIONS CANNOT BE HEALED WITH JUST VITAMINS, SOME CAN OVERCOME THESE PROBLEMS WITH VITAMINS AND A CHANGE OF ATTITUDE, ETC. IT ALL DEPENDS ON THE PERSON. I WILL SAY THIS THOUGH, SUPPLEMENTING YOURSELF WITH THE ABOVE FORE-MENTIONED VITAMINS (PROBABLY COST YOU AROUND 100 DOLLARS AND LAST YOU 3 MONTHS OR SO) CAN'T HURT YOU!

CHRIS


----------



## pboy

Hey tommy, wanted to ask if you know much about this. basically, I get this horrible depression from tapering off my lexapro and from research it seems that it's because after taking an SSRI the serotnin receptors are down-regulated and can't take up serotnin anymore. thus causing depression. which obviously leads to dp/dr and the rest of it.

Have you any idea what could help reverse this? Taking lexapro isnt really an option because it just makes me more foggy headed. Im wondering if 5htp or tryptophan might help but gonna wait a while because of the serotnin syndrome risk.


----------



## Tommygunz

i think a high dose of inositol might be beneficial. inositol is known to have a similar effect to SSRI's without the negative side affects or crash associated with drugs like lexapro.


----------



## Tommygunz

to those who are interested, the original supplement post has been rewritten and modified quite a bit, so go check it out.


----------



## munsterchampion

Hi guys,

I have been following this for a while and was wondering how many people have actually used this and had success. It's amazing work by Tommygunz but i was wondering what the success rate has been, before i invest a sum of money on these products!

Thanks


----------



## Tommygunz

i can't speak for everyone because not everyone doing the regimen is communicating with me about it. everyone i have spoken with that is doing the regimen the way i have it listed has had results anywhere from 25% to 100%. the only people i know of who have not received any benefit are those who have only done some of the regimen. for instance using lets say, ginkgo, ginseng and the multi but leaving out rhodiola, phosphatidylserine, vitamin D and flaxseed oil. thats why in the post i try to make it clear that if you do it, then do it 100%. myself and phasedout24 recovered 100% using these supplements and tips from DP manual, thenewguy recovered 100% on the supplements alone, theone2 recovered about 75% last time i talked to him but he hasn't been on the site for a while, so i hope that means he recovered the rest of the way. those are the ones i k now of for sure. there are many more who have received benefit anywhere fro decreasing there DP t helping with there anxiety. the ones who have received the most out of it are those who do the regimen 100%.


----------



## imfromtheburgh

i mean it cant hurt i havent used any where close to all of the stuff and even i got some improvement but you have to see what is best for you like im only on three things right now and i was feeling good for a while but now im in a little slump which sucks balls becausei was feeling good for weeks since the later part of march until a couple of days ago im only on a b vitamin some magniseium and some fish oil and shit so just grab what yu think is good for you tom did good research now you just got to do your own research shit theres stuff that even tom hasnt found yet that can help with this shit


----------



## White Rabbit

Wow! Thank you so much for taking the time to post all of this! I'm going to go out and buy these things right now. I really hope it helps! I'm also seeing a therapist which I think is a GREAT idea for anyone whether they have DP or not. Hopefully the combination of this treatment and weekly therapy sessions will cure me once and for all! I'll post my progress with the herbal remedy.


----------



## Tommygunz

cool, glad to here you are giving it a try. please do post your progress.


----------



## opie37060

Tommygunz said:


> cool, glad to here you are giving it a try. please do post your progress.


Tommygunz how is your dp these days??? any new supplements you've been taking??


----------



## guitarman

Tommygunz said:


> i can't speak for everyone because not everyone doing the regimen is communicating with me about it. everyone i have spoken with that is doing the regimen the way i have it listed has had results anywhere from 25% to 100%. the only people i know of who have not received any benefit are those who have only done some of the regimen. for instance using lets say, ginkgo, ginseng and the multi but leaving out rhodiola, phosphatidylserine, vitamin D and flaxseed oil. thats why in the post i try to make it clear that if you do it, then do it 100%. myself and phasedout24 recovered 100% using these supplements and tips from DP manual, thenewguy recovered 100% on the supplements alone, theone2 recovered about 75% last time i talked to him but he hasn't been on the site for a while, so i hope that means he recovered the rest of the way. those are the ones i k now of for sure. there are many more who have received benefit anywhere fro decreasing there DP t helping with there anxiety. the ones who have received the most out of it are those who do the regimen 100%.


Its really impossible for someone to do this exact 100% to what has worked for you and expect the exact same results. Everyone is different. I know this from years of finding a diet that would help me maintain a healthy body weight. What works for me doesn't work for everyone else. I did follow your regimen exactly but find it didn't really help and upon examination shouldn't have expected it to. Trying to treat a mental condition with a physical remedy really is a ludicrous concept. I'm not saying that your research and health advice doesn't offer a very small benefit. Being healthy is a good thing and does offer a way to make DP more tolerable. But it goes way deeper than that.


----------



## sonnl

I just ordered all of it, including NADH online. Im pretty excited to try this out, plus ive been workin out more and more the past few days, and thats been helping. I feel confident in all this, because I blame most of my problems on low dopamine and serotonin levels because of all the X i used to do back in the day, plus the amount of stress Ive put myself under over the years.


----------



## guest1234

guitarman said:


> Its really impossible for someone to do this exact 100% to what has worked for you and expect the exact same results. Everyone is different. I know this from years of finding a diet that would help me maintain a healthy body weight. What works for me doesn't work for everyone else. I did follow your regimen exactly but find it didn't really help and upon examination shouldn't have expected it to. Trying to treat a mental condition with a physical remedy really is a ludicrous concept. I'm not saying that your research and health advice doesn't offer a very small benefit. Being healthy is a good thing and does offer a way to make DP more tolerable. But it goes way deeper than that.


Sorry but I disagree totally with this.
The brain and nervous system are still physical systems. You can physical symptoms from mental disorders and mental symptoms from physical disorders.
Rebalancing neurotransmitters in the brain is a very logical starting point if not the full answer, we just don't know the specific 'tuning' required yet.

How long did you try it for?

I don't think it was the full cure for me, as I was also making myself do normal stuff, work etc which I think was the main thing that got me recovering but the Inositol and B-Complex certainly helped noticeably after a few weeks.


----------



## Dyna

Is a Vitamin B complex tablet as effective as he Sublingual one? I can only find it in tablet form? Re, Dyna


----------



## Tommygunz

no, to be honest. the stomach doesn't recognize a large dose of synthetic B vitamins, so as a protection mechanism it doesn't absorb most of it and flushes it out of your system. thats why you get the fluorescent colored urine ater taking them. the sublingual however gets right into the blood stream via the vessels under the tongue so it affects you quite quickly and efficiently. if it takes a little extra effort to find it, it will be worth it.


----------



## guitarman

guest1234 said:


> Sorry but I disagree totally with this.
> The brain and nervous system are still physical systems. You can physical symptoms from mental disorders and mental symptoms from physical disorders.
> Rebalancing neurotransmitters in the brain is a very logical starting point if not the full answer, we just don't know the specific 'tuning' required yet.
> 
> How long did you try it for?
> 
> I don't think it was the full cure for me, as I was also making myself do normal stuff, work etc which I think was the main thing that got me recovering but the Inositol and B-Complex certainly helped noticeably after a few weeks.


Yes but its amazing how much better I feel by just believing I feel better. Better than all the vitamin dependencies. And a dependency is all it turns out to be if you obsess that X number of dollars spent on X, Y, Z vitamins every month is going to be the magic cure. When it comes to health we are no different than anyone else. Observe good health practices of course. But when it comes to this DP/DR thing, which I have had for over 30 years, My over analyzing, stressing and just the way I think in general has caused me 95% of my troubles. Now how do you think vitamins are going to fix that?


----------



## Daphne

Hello,
I take capsules of lavender essence daily, also valerian and hops from time to time. It decreases also my anxiety and therefor also has a positive effect on my DP. Has anyone also tried this? But I think I will try taking Rhodiola, too. Do you think Rhodiola alone might have a positive effect on DP? My DP has already decreased, but I want to recover completely!
Daphne


----------



## Tommygunz

i haven't tried lavender or hops, but i have heard good things about valerian for anxiety. i just never took it because of it's potential to make you drowsy. from my experience rhodiola rosea was one of the most effective supplements i ever took. i believe it has the potential to improve everyone's DP to some degree. i would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Daphne

Ok, I will try it







valerian and hops can make you drowsy, lavender doesn't. The latin name of the lavender species that decreases anxiety is "Lavendula angustifolia". I have a drug called "Lasea" which contains lavender essence, but it's quite pricy (30 Euro/56 capsules/1 capsule daily).


----------



## sms

I would like to try this list of supplements but I'm worried about whether they are all safe to take with Sertraline and Micronor (mini pill). Does anyone know? I'm terrified of drug interactions and side effects (as I am of most things







)


----------



## insaticiable

sms said:


> I would like to try this list of supplements but I'm worried about whether they are all safe to take with Sertraline and Micronor (mini pill). Does anyone know? I'm terrified of drug interactions and side effects (as I am of most things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Generally, the best way to find out about drug interactions are either through your pharmacist or general practitioner. They will be able to give you accurate information. Also, I have been told by my previous psychiatrist that herbs and psychiatric medications can often interfere with one another, and it is best to not take any sort of herb supplements while on meds. There is a website that you can go on that will give you information about certain drug interactions. The website is http://www.drugdigest.org. You just have to click on the upper tab that says 'Check Interactions.' Hope this helped.


----------



## sms

Thank you very much - that interactions tool is very helpful.

Interestingly it has highlighted two of the supplements in the list (Panax Ginseng and Ginkgo Biloba) as having a moderate interaction - maybe anyone taking both should be aware?


----------



## Sean 561

You asked for feedback so I will give you mine after a month of taking your most current supplement line-up.

I didn't notice any improvement in any aspect of my chronic DP, sorry.

One thing I really noticed was the L-Theanine making me so tired I couldn't even barely function. Especially with taking it in the morning.

So, buying all this stuff costs a good chunk of change for some people to spend to experiment therefore I would really think twice if you dont have the money.

Tommygunz, thanks so much for all the effort you put into this but I think its a little misleading to title the thread with such a bold statement as "Read this if you want to recover".

Any questions please ask


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to let you know that I hear Velarian damages the liver.

I started taking the new multi-vitamin added to the list and that stuff rules! I am feeling like 90% recovered today. I've never been to 90%.


----------



## Daphne

tinyfairypeople said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I hear Velarian damages the liver.
> 
> I started taking the new multi-vitamin added to the list and that stuff rules! I am feeling like 90% recovered today. I've never been to 90%.


Ooops! Took 3 valerian pills yesterday (actually ment to take only 1).

But I must say I feel better, I would say 85-90% recovered, before I took Rhodiola I was at about 75%. So I think this is a very good progress for a short time (took it only for 5 days). I also took Vitamin B complex (not sublingual, but I think better than nothing). Felt quite depressed that weekend, but depressions are not as bad as DP! Today I didn't feel depressed, so maybe this will also vanish.
I also recommended Rhodoila Rosea in a German DP-forum.

Thank you very much, tommygunz!!!
Daphne


----------



## Tommygunz

thats awesome to hear TFP and daphne. i'm super happy to hear you're getting results.


----------



## Tommygunz

hey everyone, i hate to do it, but i have modified the original post in this thread again. on the bright side i have dramatically reduced the amount of stuff on the list to only include what has worked the best, also making the regimen quite a bit cheaper. so go ahead and check out the new list.


----------



## sonnl

no more multi v?


----------



## Tommygunz

don't get me wronge. the multi was great. i just felt the sublingual B had faster affects. and ya can't take both. between the two i know people want the instant gratification. so i went with what can impact the way you feel the first day. whereas the multi needs time to work into your system and affects you gradually.


----------



## Livingthenightmare

Tommygunz said:


> don't get me wronge. the multi was great. i just felt the sublingual B had faster affects. and ya can't take both. between the two i know people want the instant gratification. so i went with what can impact the way you feel the first day. whereas the multi needs time to work into your system and affects you gradually.


What was the old multivitamin please ? Cause I can't find any sublingual b-complex around here.


----------



## Tommygunz

nature's way, ALIVE wholefood multi vitamin


----------



## sonnl

Tommygunz said:


> don't get me wronge. the multi was great. i just felt the sublingual B had faster affects. and ya can't take both. between the two i know people want the instant gratification. so i went with what can impact the way you feel the first day. whereas the multi needs time to work into your system and affects you gradually.


oh snap ive been taking both for a while now should i stop?


----------



## Tommygunz

not necassarily, i never wanted to take both because they both contain a lot of B vitamins. however i don't think you get that much from the multi because it's in pill form. that and there are only a couple of B vitamins you can od on and its rather hard to, i just didn't want to chance it. so look up which ones you can od on and the symptoms and judge for yourself if you think you should stop.


----------



## Phanomenal

Tommygunz said:


> not necassarily, i never wanted to take both because they both contain a lot of B vitamins. however i don't think you get that much from the multi because it's in pill form. that and there are only a couple of B vitamins you can od on and its rather hard to, i just didn't want to chance it. so look up which ones you can od on and the symptoms and judge for yourself if you think you should stop.


Thank you for doing this. the first night I tried it, I took the Complex B, PS and Fish oil and I had a panic attack and cried for awhile. I was so close to give up but I decided to take the Rhodiola at night and realized it kept me up, I didn't really care so I took sleeping meds ust to sleep everything off. I took Rhodiola the morning after and I was happy. I realized Rhodiola made me happy and It only lasted for 2 hours but for those 2 hours I felt happy for the first time in the longest time. Thank you for this. My issue is that it made my DP worse but I don't care anymore. I'm still trying this regiment but Rhodiola is keeping me from killing myself and for once I want to be awake. I'll keep posting my results, but DP isnt going away, it's getting worse but Depression was the worse thing i have going against me.


----------



## ZachT

Can you take Sublingual B complex with antidepressant/medication???


----------



## Tommygunz

Theone2 said:


> Can you take Sublingual B complex with antidepressant/medication???


yes, there shouldn't be any interactions between the two. at least nothing that i have ever read or heard about.


----------



## ZachT

k thanks


----------



## mchd®

Tommy, do you think this supplys will help in sleep problems? Will make my sleep better? What natural supply I could take to have BETTER sleep?


----------



## mchd®

And Tommy... when you have some free time, could you read a topic I made about my history and give me advices? It's a long long post, thats why I'm asking as a BIG FAVOUR.

My problem is... I see everyone doing a lot of different treatments (meds, theraphys, etc) and I don't know what is better suitable for ME, for my PERSONAL problemas.

If you have the free time, I would like to know what you would do if you were in my place.
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/21514-my-history-and-some-questions/

Here in my city in Brazil dont have any doctor ready to handle DP, they're all late in time, some of them doesnt even know what it is.

And one quick question, do you think sleep problems are DIRECTLY realted to DP?


----------



## Tommygunz

wow, that was a very well detailed story. plenty of information to help me to better help you. it sounds like you are on the right track. don't stop doing anything you are already doing. one thing in particular that i think could impact your recovery and REM sleep problem is DMAE. it's a precursor to acetylcholine, a chemicle in the brain that plays a vital role in controlling and inducing REM sleep. along with elevating mood to help with depression among many other helpful functions. phosphatidylserine would also help alot because of it's ability to increase acetylcholine and dopamine. both of which control mood, motivation and REM sleep. those two supplements stand out to me in your case but i would recommend the entire regimen. it can do nothing but help. each supplement in the list is the best out of nearly thirty supplements that i have tried and studied, so i stand behind there ability to help DP. keep on the track that you on and with the addition of these supplements it should be the boost you need.


----------



## ValleyGirl

Tommygunz said:


> not necassarily, i never wanted to take both because they both contain a lot of B vitamins. however i don't think you get that much from the multi because it's in pill form. that and there are only a couple of B vitamins you can od on and its rather hard to, i just didn't want to chance it. so look up which ones you can od on and the symptoms and judge for yourself if you think you should stop.


My doctor told me that you can never overdose on b vitamin.


----------



## Tommygunz

sure you can. like vitamin B9/folic acid has a strict upper intake level and can have some pretty gnarly consiquences if over consumed. http://www.acu-cell.com/bx2.html , this link has a full description of the symptoms of toxicity for each B vitamin.


----------



## kaleidoscope_eyes

hopeful said:


> I got most of my vitamins at VITAMIN WORLD and I just checked their site:
> 
> "All of the Vitamin World products are developed in association with many state and federal agencies, including the FDA and the U.S. Pharmacopoeia (USP), to ensure that their test procedures guarantee their strength and beneficial qualities."
> 
> Been on the plan suggested by Tommy for 2 weeks now. Can't say that I feel a whole lot different. Rhodiola gives me concentration and L-theanine makes me relaxed. Can't say the other stuff has had any effect yet, but I'm gonna stick with it for least another month. The most frustrating symptom is I still have this mental haze/ brain fog that I can't shake. I know it's only been 2 weeks, but I really want this dp/dr to lift. I've been afflicted now for almost 8yrs and have grown impatient recently. It intensifies with stress, especially when I am speaking one on one with someone. I tune out when I am speaking to someone I don't really know and feel the dp/dr really intensely. I am positive that there is a correlation between anxiety and dp/dr for me.
> 
> Anyway, someone (I think cBurt) posted a link to DrWilson.com or something about brainfog and in it, there were many explanations for dp/dr symptoms. It was an interesting read.
> Just google "brain fog, drwilson"
> 
> One of the possible reasons for brainfog/dp/dr was BOWEL TOXICITY. This sounds nasty, but could be a possible contribution to dp/dr.
> 
> "This somewhat unusual situation is very common today. Undigested food rots, putrefies or ferments in the intestines. This generates powerful toxins with names like indol, skatol, cadaverine and others. These will cause symptoms of brain fog such as mental confusion, fatigue and depression in some cases."
> 
> Ideally, we need to expel the bad toxins from our bodies and replenish with vitamins. This DrWilson guy recommends taking digestive enzymes to expel our bodies of these toxins that are just sitting in our bodies for years. I want to try it, but am a little hesitant. Has anyone looked into this or tried it?


Several things:

I've also heard of something called adrenal fatigue. I've had DP for going on 4 years now and the 1st year with this I found an AMAZING nutritionalist/alternative medicine person who gave me a regimine of vitamins and herbs that included some of those that Tommygunz has discussed. Long story short, she saved my life in that I'm at least able to function (hold a good job, going to school), and although she has helped me dramatically I've hit a plateau in my recovery and I'm very interested in trying this mix of supplements. But one thing I have noticed every time I have gone to see the nutritionalist in the last year or so is that she has noticed that I have some severe adrenal insufficiency. During my DP searches I think I've seen something on adrenal fatigue and I'm wondering if this is a result of long term living with the stress of this illness and if anyone has an ideas that would help with adrenal health? I am trying some things she has recommended to deal with my my adrenals but it has only helped my persistent symptoms a little. Maybe I am being impatient about getting better because I've been living with this for years, but I do feel that this is an area worth looking into more to get to full recovery. Maybe I just need more time on the right regimine of herbs/vitamins. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. The bowel toxicity theory also seems worth looking into because I can related to still feeling the brain fog and difficulty talking one-on-one with people I don't know well also.

Also, definitely let me know if anybody is interested in talking to my nutritionalist, she caters to what your particular body needs, not just general herbal remedies. People fly in to meet with her from around the country and I heard of her by word of mouth from someone with a completely different "non-curable" illness that she actually cured. I wanted to add this because she has really helped me with this illness before I even knew what was happening to me and I thought anything that has helped alot is really worth sharing with everyone here. *I would seriously recommend her to anyone who's still suffering to point that they can't leave the house or function or sleep, etc.* Her medicinal help, along with my stubborness (I hope that's a word, lol) to not let my life be over when I got DP, helped me past the debilitating symptoms and helped me get to a point where I am in a stronger position to tackle this thing head on, rather than just trying to hold on/survive.

With that said, I also really appreciate what Tommygunz has contributed and I'm looking forward to trying his regimine in the next few days to see if it's the last kick I need to get well. Thanks to everyone here as well! I can't express enough how relieving it is to know there are other people out there that understand what I'm going through, it can feel very, very lonely sometimes dealing with this, and this forum has really boosted my hope and strength.


----------



## kaleidoscope_eyes

Tommygunz said:


> wow, that was a very well detailed story. plenty of information to help me to better help you. it sounds like you are on the right track. don't stop doing anything you are already doing. one thing in particular that i think could impact your recovery and REM sleep problem is DMAE. it's a precursor to acetylcholine, a chemicle in the brain that plays a vital role in controlling and inducing REM sleep. along with elevating mood to help with depression among many other helpful functions. phosphatidylserine would also help alot because of it's ability to increase acetylcholine and dopamine. both of which control mood, motivation and REM sleep. those two supplements stand out to me in your case but i would recommend the entire regimen. it can do nothing but help. each supplement in the list is the best out of nearly thirty supplements that i have tried and studied, so i stand behind there ability to help DP. keep on the track that you on and with the addition of these supplements it should be the boost you need.


One herbal thing I was put on when I first got DP was a supplement called "Dopabean" from the company Solaray (which I've been told is a safe and legitimate vitamin and supplement brand). It's also supposed to increase/normalize your levels of dopamin in the brain and I feel that was definitely helpful and goes along with what Tommygunz is saying.

Also Tommygunz, I'm not sure what you do for work, but you are obviously an intelligent and well-informed guy on nutrition. Have you ever thought about getting into the naturopathic medical field and advocating for more awareness and better treatment for diseases like this? I just think you'd be a valuable asset to people and moving medicine in the right direction. Hope that compliment didn't come off as creepy/weird or anything like that.


----------



## kaleidoscope_eyes

Okay Tommygunz, I am about to go out and purchase the stuff you've listed on your most recent update to your regimen. I have read through all the posts on this since you've started and I have a few questions before I get going.

1)	If I start out on just what you have listed on the most recent update, do you think it would be a good idea to start on the sublingual B then switch over to the multivitamin you suggested when I start to feel a little better/less symptoms?
2)	You took out the choline and inositol and I'm wondering if you think it would be worth trying these instead of the multi-vitamin?
3)	Do you think it is worth trying the l-theanine to jump start healing my brain chemistry, or do you think it will just end up making me feel worse?
4)	You still have info on the post about serotonin and dopamine and you discuss vitamin deficiency is related to their imbalance. Do you think I should try taking supplemental versions of all of the vitamins that you linked with these neurotransmitters?
5)	Finally, I have seen some discussion about ginko and pro-biotic supplements as well but they are not in your blue colored list of things you are taking? Is the blue list of "ingredients" the only things that you are taking and are they by themselves the most effective combination so far? Should I add in something else?

Sorry for all of the questions, but I am determined to get my brain and body as healthy as I can, and if I am going to try what you have found to be helpful I really don't want to approach it half-assed and mess up my chances of seeing some improvement.
If there is a more complete list of everything that you take, even if it hasn't worked for everyone, it would be great it you could send it to me/post it in addition, so I know a complete list of my options (this kinda goes with #5). I guess I'm just a little unclear on if I'm reading the regimen right because of all the changes in the last year. 
p.s. The only drug related things that I currently put into my body are Calcium-Magnesium 1000mg/day, birth-control, and nicotine (I hate smoking but it helps my anxiety with DP).

Thank you so much for taking the time to read this, for all the time you have put into this research, and for putting forth the effort to help others! The world needs more people like you! Hope to hear back from you soon.


----------



## Tommygunz

kaleidoscope_eyes said:


> One herbal thing I was put on when I first got DP was a supplement called "Dopabean" from the company Solaray (which I've been told is a safe and legitimate vitamin and supplement brand). It's also supposed to increase/normalize your levels of dopamin in the brain and I feel that was definitely helpful and goes along with what Tommygunz is saying.
> 
> Also Tommygunz, I'm not sure what you do for work, but you are obviously an intelligent and well-informed guy on nutrition. Have you ever thought about getting into the naturopathic medical field and advocating for more awareness and better treatment for diseases like this? I just think you'd be a valuable asset to people and moving medicine in the right direction. Hope that compliment didn't come off as creepy/weird or anything like that.


thank you very much. i'm flattered that you say that. i actually want to become a psychologist to eventually combine psychology with nutritional therapy. also, did you notice any side affect from the dopabean. i have always wanted to add dopabean/mucuna puriens. i have just always been hesitant considering the risk of side effects, and wether or not it would be well tolerated by most people.


----------



## kaleidoscope_eyes

Tommygunz said:


> thank you very much. i'm flattered that you say that. i actually want to become a psychologist to eventually combine psychology with nutritional therapy. also, did you notice any side affect from the dopabean. i have always wanted to add dopabean/mucuna puriens. i have just always been hesitant considering the risk of side effects, and wether or not it would be well tolerated by most people.


Well, I was put on high levels of dopabean and omegas/fish oil when I first got DP and was constantly having severe symptoms. I don't entirely remember/know if I had any negative side effects at the time because I was pretty out of it at that point with my DP symptoms. The dopabean regimen did help to lessen the severity and frequency of my DP, but as I started to plateau in my recovery my nutritionist took me off of dopabean and put me on some other herbs for my pineal gland and my occipital lobe. I do thing I remember her being cautious about keeping me on dopabean for an extended period of time. I think the dopabean was meant to balance my system and brain chemistry initially and after that she put me on other stuff depending on what my body needed. She kinda "tests" you each time you see her to see what you need individually. I haven't been on dopabean for quite some time, but in the initial onset it really helped me get a little better. I'm currently ALOT better than I was 3 years ago, but like I said I've gotten to this place where I never really feel "normal" like I was before. Thats what I'm trying to get back to. But I have a lot more time where I am not thinking about how weird I feel and I only have DP symptoms really bad with panic attacks a couple of times a week rather than constantly.
Every time I go see my nutritionalist now she puts me on stuff for my kidneys and adrenals, which is why I was asking if anyone had heard anything about adrenal fatigue from DP.

So yeah, dopabean is something worth trying carefully if things are still really bad for someone.

Also, I think that's really great that you've thought about getting into the medical world since you have a keen understanding of a psychological illness and treatments. There is really not enough western medicine, therapy, and treatment at this time to really address these types of disorders in the right way. I feel like alot of the stuff that they put people with psychological disorders on involves alot of guesswork and really only masks the problem. I truly feel that with more public awareness and research that we can find and implement the cures out there waiting to be discovered. Also, I think I read somewhere that you're from WA? I'm pretty sure one of the best naturopathic medicine schools in the US is located there.

Anyhoo, if you get a chance to address the next post I put up about the regimen that you're on I would appreciate the feedback. Thanks!


----------



## Tommygunz

oh yeah, definitely talk to surfingisfun001 about adrenal fatigue. he is kinda the expert around here on that as he is diagnosed with it.


----------



## Tommygunz

sorry i missed your post yesterday, i was replying to the one before it when you wrote the other one so i never saw it.

1) from my experience i have found the sublingual B to be too effective to replace. the multi was good, but the sublingual B was better. personally i would stay on the sublingual B rather than switch to the multi.
2) you could definitely add the inositol, but rather than the choline use DMAE. it's pretty much a more effective form of choline that actually crosses the blood brain barrier.
3) l-theanine is kinda a waste if you take phosphatidylserine. PS does everything l-theanine does plus a bunch of other health benefits like boosting dopamine and acetylcholine.
4) don't worry about adding extra to boost these neurotransmitters. the supplements in the list do plenty to increase these chemicles in the brain. i just keep those parts in the post so people are aware that those neurotransmitters play a role in DP.
5) the supplement list has een modified to only include that which is most effectivel. basically anything that has been taken out is not necessary to attain recovery. whats left in the list is the best of the best.

i hope this clears things up a bit for you. all the best
-Tommy


----------



## kaleidoscope_eyes

Tommygunz said:


> sorry i missed your post yesterday, i was replying to the one before it when you wrote the other one so i never saw it.
> 
> 1) from my experience i have found the sublingual B to be too effective to replace. the multi was good, but the sublingual B was better. personally i would stay on the sublingual B rather than switch to the multi.
> 2) you could definitely add the inositol, but rather than the choline use DMAE. it's pretty much a more effective form of choline that actually crosses the blood brain barrier.
> 3) l-theanine is kinda a waste if you take phosphatidylserine. PS does everything l-theanine does plus a bunch of other health benefits like boosting dopamine and acetylcholine.
> 4) don't worry about adding extra to boost these neurotransmitters. the supplements in the list do plenty to increase these chemicles in the brain. i just keep those parts in the post so people are aware that those neurotransmitters play a role in DP.
> 5) the supplement list has een modified to only include that which is most effectivel. basically anything that has been taken out is not necessary to attain recovery. whats left in the list is the best of the best.
> 
> i hope this clears things up a bit for you. all the best
> -Tommy


This definitely clears things up. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Rogue Bullies

Alright done I got all the things you listed and the brands you suggested. Just a few things extra I got were just a regular womens vitamin, Magnesium, and vitamin c do you think those 3 are okay to add to the mix? I'll let everyone know how it works out I just ordered all my stuff online.


----------



## Tommygunz

yeah, there's no problem with adding those. hope it helps you as much as it's helped me.


----------



## Rogue Bullies

Tommygunz said:


> yeah, there's no problem with adding those. hope it helps you as much as it's helped me.


I hope all the brands and stuff I got are legit I had to get some off amazon because I couldn't find them anywhere else, but they are all the 3 brands you recommended I just know sometimes amazon is bad about things like that. Yeah I hope they help too!


----------



## Paul G

Tommygunz said:


> that's great, but i highly suggest 5 HTP for best result, don't sweat the choline too much.


IThis wasn't mentioned in your regimen list. Why are you recommending it here and not there?


----------



## Tommygunz

it used to be in the list. the regimen has been modified a few times so some of the responses don't make sense with the post. what's in the supp list now is the best stuff i have found.


----------



## Paul G

Tommygunz said:


> THE INGREDIENTS
> DMAE - jarrow formulas, 1 150 mg tablet daily
> phosphatidylserine - jarrow formulas PS100 softgels, 100 mg, 1 softgel 3 times daily.
> rhodiola rosea - 250 mg (3% rosavin, 1% salidroside), night
> fish oil - 2,000 mg daily
> sublingual B complex - use as directed


I am trying everything you have listed there.

Before I discovered your list, I was experimenting with a metabolic energy regimen that included the following:

- D-Ribose
- NADH
- Super B-Complex (tablet)
- Acetyl L-Carnitine
- Alpha Lipoic Acid 
- Co-Enzyme Q-10
- Magnesium
- Resveratrol 
- Fish oil

The above represents, as it turned out, an indirect strategy compared with the one you present. Mine was predicated on a misinterpretation of my experience. I interpreted that my brain and body was in a low-energy state, and that this was keeping me from having the energy to see and deal with my problems clearly (my mental attitude). Having more physical energy indeed helped but for entirely different reasons. By making me more physically active, I spent less time bouncing around in my head, and that had it's own calming effect. Seeing more things getting done and experiencing a greater part of the day was also psychologically comforting.

Now, adding in your regimen, I have noticed a stronger improvement still, as your elements work on the problem directly.

I am going to start dropping some of the items on my energy list (mostly because this gets expensive very quickly!), but I'll probably keep some of them around since putting more emphasis on the body seems like potentially another important piece to this puzzle. Of course, if you have discovered any info that suggests any of these should not be combined, please let me know.

Many of the items in my list work to open up the veins, increase bloodflow and metabolism, which would seem to augment any mood related elements on your list by giving them greater reach into the brain.

I'm not claiming anything, and that amounts to an educated guess on my part, but I can't argue with my improved quality of life.

It'll be an ongoing experiment for at least another year or more to weed out anything unessential.

I've traded the super B tablet for the sublingual (it does make a difference) and the magnesium can go since many of your items include magnesium stearate.

Anyway, thought I'd throw that in the hat to see what people think.

Paul


----------



## opie37060

I have tried all these supplements such as Fish oil, phosphatidyll serine, sublingual b12, alive whole multivitamin, rhodiola rosea, Caprylic acid, coq10, magnesium taurate, lecithin, piracetam, dl-phenylalanine, panax ginseng and ginko biloba for memory, vitamin d3, l-trytophan, l-dopa, l-theanine, dmae, nac and more i cant think of at the moment... Researching everything i could on getting better, spending over 2,000 dollars on these supplements alone.. I have pretty much gave up on all of these.. In conclusion after a year of taking these supplements, I have found out what works best for me is Exercise, prescribed medication such as lamictal and others, fish oil, phosphatidyl serine, CoQ10, and sublingual b12.. Im not trying to be negative in anyway, but dont go out spending your money on a bunch of stuff that probally won't help you at all...


----------



## Anon21

I'm trying to search through the thread to see if anyone else has had success before I give this somewhat pricey option a try. So many pages to go through, so I'll just ask.

Anyone besides OP getting help from this?


----------



## nathalie

Hello Tommygunz,

Whats better the Dmae or the PHOSPHATIDYLSERINE for your brain? Im very sensitive for supplements as you can see in my topic: Hello all, about the fish oil after i tried the fish oil pill my sympthoms of dp/dr have been a lot more severe.
Everything seemed even more unreal around me and i seem to stare all day. I'm afraid that something weird happened inside my brain and feel very fuzzy. So f*cking weird!!

But i will give this supplements a try except the fishoil indeed.


----------



## Tommygunz

opie37060 said:


> I have tried all these supplements such as Fish oil, phosphatidyll serine, sublingual b12, alive whole multivitamin, rhodiola rosea, Caprylic acid, coq10, magnesium taurate, lecithin, piracetam, dl-phenylalanine, panax ginseng and ginko biloba for memory, vitamin d3, l-trytophan, l-dopa, l-theanine, dmae, nac and more i cant think of at the moment... Researching everything i could on getting better, spending over 2,000 dollars on these supplements alone.. I have pretty much gave up on all of these.. In conclusion after a year of taking these supplements, I have found out what works best for me is Exercise, prescribed medication such as lamictal and others, fish oil, phosphatidyl serine, CoQ10, and sublingual b12.. Im not trying to be negative in anyway, but dont go out spending your money on a bunch of stuff that probally won't help you at all...


man thats quite the list. im surprised that certain things you listed didn't help more. one thing that i have found to make a significant difference, is the proper combination. i messed around with the combo so many times i lost track. i mean you've seen how many times i've updated the original post in this thread. i added stuff, and took things away weekly. i still stand behind the ingredients i currently have listed. i have been 100% recovered for over three months because of the aid of these supplements. granted they don't do all the work but for me and a handful of people, they have been crucial to recovery. i wish they would post on this thread and back me up on the benefits of the supps. i know it doesn't work for everyone, but definitely don't disregard something that could potentially be the key to someones recovery over money. i know that your just pointing out that you haven't had the best luck with supplements but please don't turn people away from it. also i don't know if you had checked the original thread in a while but i changed it and downsized the list to only include the most effective stuff. the whole combo should only be around 50 to sixty bucks. if you were to cut out the PS it would be like thirty to fourty. so it's not real pricey considering the potential benefit. i think it is well worth the cost considering that if by some chance you see no improvement at all, it will still make you all around healthier.


----------



## mezz

I found an interesting article that mentions a lot of supplements and herbs that could help with anxiety disorder.. perhaps some of them could be useful for DP too. http://www.lef.org/protocols/emotional_health/anxiety_01.htm


----------



## weird_artist

Hi, I can't take fish oil because it is against my religious beleifs to eat animals (including fish) I take flaxseed oil, are there any other alternatives that might help? I also take vegan multivitamins and B vit complex, and evening primrose oil.


----------



## Tommygunz

i wouldn't worry about it. flaxseed oil is a great alternative to fish oil. if you're taking a B vitamin complex i might suggest switching to a sublingual B complex. it's an under the tongue liquid that it quite a bit more effective.


----------



## Melissa_Z

What do you recommend is the best to take for DR?







I want to try the L-Theanine and The Vitamin B Complex first. I'm taking Zoloft, Abilify, and Ativan as well. The ativan seems to relax my mind at night so that's good. What do you suggest?


----------



## Tommygunz

Melissa_Z said:


> What do you recommend is the best to take for DR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try the L-Theanine and The Vitamin B Complex first. I'm taking Zoloft, Abilify, and Ativan as well. The ativan seems to relax my mind at night so that's good. What do you suggest?


THE INGREDIENTS 
DMAE - jarrow formulas, 1 150 mg tablet daily
phosphatidylserine - jarrow formulas PS100 softgels, 100 mg, 1 softgel 3 times daily.
rhodiola rosea - 250 mg (3% rosavin, 1% salidroside), night
fish oil - 2,000 mg daily
sublingual B complex - use as directed

these sre what i have found to be the safest and best. but considering i did this regimen independently of meds i wouldn't know what would be best for you.


----------



## babybowrain

I take a multivitamin with a bunch of vitamin B's, hope it's going to help.


----------



## tyler13

does anyone know if i can start this while on lexapro?


----------



## Tommygunz

tyler13 said:


> does anyone know if i can start this while on lexapro?


to my knowledge there are no interactions, but to be safe i would write down the list and take it into your pharmacist. they would be able to tell you without a doubt.


----------



## tyler13

i got a complex that has b6 and b12 in it. is that enough? i didn't know which b vitamins i needed. also, my mom got this in the form of a tablet that you put under your tongue and it dissolves...is this ok or do i need the liquid you put under your tongue?


----------



## Tommygunz

6 and 12 are the most essential for energy production in the brain, so it should be enough. plus the tablets are fine, the only reason i suggest liquid is most people can't stand the taste of the dissolve tablets.


----------



## FoXS

Tommygunz said:


> 6 and 12 are the most essential for energy production in the brain, so it should be enough. plus the tablets are fine, the only reason i suggest liquid is most people can't stand the taste of the dissolve tablets.


i always mix those with orange juice, then it tastes fine


----------



## Kitr

This is awesome thread!!!

Anyway i almost cured my DP DR anxiety but when i wa slike 90% there i stopped eating healthy and drinking juices and excersising and now its getting worse.

So i have to go back on a track.

I want to ask what is theanine? is this thein like caffeine? Because green tea gives me anxiety.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Tommygunz

Kitarist said:


> This is awesome thread!!!
> 
> Anyway i almost cured my DP DR anxiety but when i wa slike 90% there i stopped eating healthy and drinking juices and excersising and now its getting worse.
> 
> So i have to go back on a track.
> 
> I want to ask what is theanine? is this thein like caffeine? Because green tea gives me anxiety.
> 
> Thanks!!!


it's not like caffeine, in fact it actually counteracts the effects if caffeine. it stimulates alpha brain waves and GABA, both are involved in creating a sense of well being and relaxation. very good at lessening anxiety.


----------



## Kitr

So can i mix RHODIOLA ROSEA and L Theanine togetheR?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Tommygunz

yes


----------



## babybowrain

I've been taking multivitamins that contain all the B vitamins for a few weeks now...and today, I don't know what's happening or if it's because of the vitamins, but I think I feel good! I'm still anxious but now I can feel the sunshine and have some of the old sensations I had years ago...although weakly.


----------



## Tommygunz

hell yeah, good for you. stay positive and there will be better days ahead.


----------



## OZ3

I've been on this for a month now, absolutely no difference in my derealization. If anything, my symptoms have actually gotten a bit worse.


----------



## Tommygunz

OZ3 said:


> I've been on this for a month now, absolutely no difference in my derealization. If anything, my symptoms have actually gotten a bit worse.


what exactly are you doing? the current list or a previous concuction. also are you doing any other forms of therapy, medication or lifestyle modifications. if i know more maybe i could offer you some tips to optimize the effeciveness.


----------



## Rogue Bullies

I have had DP for about 5 months and have been trying this supplement plan for about 2 months. I can say this has helped me immensely and really helped my mind to get back on track. My mind is more clear, anxiety and out of body feeling is almost gone as well. These supplements along with distraction, yoga, exercise and eating/sleeping right. I can say I am easily 70-90% recovered and sometimes can't even feel DP at all. I take no medications just do simple things to take care of myself, body and mind. I highly suggest trying this supplement plan. Good luck everyone!


----------



## babybowrain

Tommygunz said:


> hell yeah, good for you. stay positive and there will be better days ahead.


Thanks


----------



## Tommygunz

Rogue Bullies said:


> I have had DP for about 5 months and have been trying this supplement plan for about 2 months. I can say this has helped me immensely and really helped my mind to get back on track. My mind is more clear, anxiety and out of body feeling is almost gone as well. These supplements along with distraction, yoga, exercise and eating/sleeping right. I can say I am easily 70-90% recovered and sometimes can't even feel DP at all. I take no medications just do simple things to take care of myself, body and mind. I highly suggest trying this supplement plan. Good luck everyone!


YAY KRYSTAL!!!


----------



## sonnl

Im gonna try and get the updated list when I get paid, im on a pretty strict diet though, so is that going to affect the supplements negatively?


----------



## Tommygunz

sonnl said:


> Im gonna try and get the updated list when I get paid, im on a pretty strict diet though, so is that going to affect the supplements negatively?


i don't think so. what exactly is the diet?


----------



## sonnl

no milk, no wheat, no sugar are my basics, but im also trying to lose weight so im calorie counting.


----------



## Tommygunz

yeah, there shouldn't be any contradiction with that.


----------



## Kia

Tommy, did you say if there's one thing you should get out of this list, its the DMAE? I swear I read that somewhere. i can't really afford all these supplements as I'm already on expensive meds for my bipolar. I take fish oil already though.


----------



## Tommygunz

DMAE and sublingual B complex are my favorites on the list. phosphatidylserine is great also, but a bit expensive. DMAE is dirt cheap. i got a bottle the other day for four bucks. sublingual B varies between 7-15 bucks.


----------



## Kia

K thanks for responding


----------



## nathalie

which sublingual B brand is the best? i cant find one, only the normal tablets..


----------



## Tommygunz

here are the two types i tried. bith were great. the second one was a little better. http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/shop_product_detail.jsp?skuId=328628&productId=328628&WT.mc_id=Shopping_Feed_Products_Google_Free_Listing , http://www.supersup.com/Sublingual-Products-sublingual-b-total-2oz-Liquid.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=pfeed&utm_term=021659000111&utm_campaign=gb


----------



## Kitr

Did anyone get any anxiety from B12 or B vitamins?

Thanks!!!


----------



## ohwell

I found a link to this thread from another thread. Just few comments!

About side effects, unless someone has a deficiency, taking high doses of ''natural'' supplements will have side effects if they really have some efficiency. Any molecules have a (or many) mechanism of action so efficiency correlate with side effects unless the molecule is very selective which is unlikely with natural supplements.

So either the dosage is well under therapeutic dose (assuming there is no deficiency), any improvement in such a case is a placebo effect, or a therapeutic dose means a doses high enough to cause side effects.

Depersonalization is a very subjective experience, so a placebo effect could give unpredictive results.


----------



## Tommygunz

the supplements listed aren't based on deficiency. they are based on their anxiolitic, mood and cognitive enhancing abilities. sorry for any confusion. the post has been modified several times so it suggests things in the text that don't really add up in the final list. i no longer suggest deficiencies being a cause, or that over-supplementing is beneficial. the concauction of supplements is great at reducing many symptoms of DP/DR in many people. no placebo.


----------



## ohwell

Tommygunz said:


> the supplements listed aren't based on deficiency. they are based on their anxiolitic, mood and cognitive enhancing abilities. sorry for any confusion. the post has been modified several times so it suggests things in the text that don't really add up in the final list. i no longer suggest deficiencies being a cause, or that over-supplementing is beneficial. the concauction of supplements is great at reducing many symptoms of DP/DR in many people. no placebo.


Perhaps, but you should be careful to suggest supplements to people who take several meds. For instance, rhodiola rosea significantly inhibit CYP3A4 which gives it a serious potential to interact with meds.


----------



## Mikrtimme

Tommy,

I am unable to find your list.

Can you please email it to me or tell me where to find it?

MIke
[email protected]


----------



## Tommygunz

ohwell said:


> Perhaps, but you should be careful to suggest supplements to people who take several meds. For instance, rhodiola rosea significantly inhibit CYP3A4 which gives it a serious potential to interact with meds.


i agree. thats why in the original post towards the end i wrote in red that this is intended to be done independently of medication, and to consult a doctor or pharmacist about any potential interactions. i understand your concern but i spent over a year self experimenting and studying to ensure the safest and most effective combination. it has shown postive benefit for nearly three quarters of the people who have communicated with me about trying it. which is a far better track record than any medication used for DP/DR.


----------



## sonnl

So I got the DMAE the other day, its only 100mg though, so Im wondering if maybe I should take 2. Is 100 to small, and 200 to much?


----------



## Tommygunz

sonnl said:


> So I got the DMAE the other day, its only 100mg though, so Im wondering if maybe I should take 2. Is 100 to small, and 200 to much?


i would work up to 3 a day. add one sometime this week then another next week. take them in the morning when you first get up 20 to 30 minutes before you eat with orange juice for the best results.


----------



## Gypsy85

Hey Tommy,

so I've made my way through all of the 16 pages and I just want to say: AWESOME!!!

It is not just that you put so much effort in your studies or that it has helped so many people to improve- I can also feel your compassion and deep happiness when someone tells you that your combo has worked for him/her. To be honest, you saved my last 2 days with this. Thank you man!

I do not expect any pill or supplement to heal me. I know that I have to change my way of thinking to become the old one again. But I'm looking for things, which make me more energetic, positive and stable. And I think supplements won't hurt. Even if they do not lift my DP (and honestly, I don't expect that), they will most probably make me more healthy and vital. And that is far more than I can think of at the moment!

Just one question in the end: I'm from Germany and haven't heard of most of the things you recommend. Is it possible to order these things from Germany?? I do not mind the money at all. If I have learned anything from my DP/DR so far, it is that money is NOTHING compared to the smallest amount of happiness.

Thank you so much,
Steffi


----------



## Tommygunz

thank you steffi, that is so awesome that i have been able to offer you some hope. i'm not sure about the availability in germany. a couple of the items may be prescription there, but i'm not sure. the best thing to do is to try and find them on google then get a hold of nature medicine and vitamin stores to see if they carry them.


----------



## Gypsy85

Hey Tommy,

thanks for your reply. Do you think your supplements could also help those who have primary depersonalisation disorder?? I'm actually threatened to the bones I might have this version and have no chance at all


----------



## Tommygunz

i have updated and revised a lot of the original post. go check it out to see the new info and supplements.


----------



## lostbutnotforgotten

Tommy, I have visited this site here and there, and have noticed that you change your supplements quite often. Haven't you before said you were 100% now? Im just curious why do you keep changing the list? Are you still trying new supplements and if so what for if your all better?


----------



## Kitr

It's the best to start with b complex first then add other stuff to see how it goes


----------



## Gypsy85

@Lastbutnotforgotten

If I got it correctly, Tommy has recovered 100%, but he is still researching the supps for those of us who are not recovered yet. But Tommy will probably reply himself









Tommy,

I just started your supplements. Luckily I saw that most of them are even from the same brands as you recommended. When should I realise any difference?


----------



## Tommygunz

lostbutnotforgotten said:


> Tommy, I have visited this site here and there, and have noticed that you change your supplements quite often. Haven't you before said you were 100% now? Im just curious why do you keep changing the list? Are you still trying new supplements and if so what for if your all better?


Yeah dude I recovered. I'm just always looking for ways to improve the regimen for everyone else. I still self experiment and if the affects seem like they would be good for dpdr I recommend them on the supp list. Always room for improvement right?


----------



## sonnl

do u still take all these vitamins? im just wondering if this has to be a life long thing


----------



## opie37060

Tommygunz said:


> Yeah dude I recovered. I'm just always looking for ways to improve the regimen for everyone else. I still self experiment and if the affects seem like they would be good for dpdr I recommend them on the supp list. Always room for improvement right?


Im reading this but kind of puzzled. How can you improve something for everyone else when you dont have the feelings of everyone else since your recovered? Even if you used to have those feelings you wouldn't notice a difference in taking the new supplements because you are 100% better. That's like me saying im going to try out all these supplements to help people with diabetes when i don't even have diabetes..lol.. just saying.


----------



## outlaw

opie37060 said:


> Yeah dude I recovered. I'm just always looking for ways to improve the regimen for everyone else. I still self experiment and if the affects *seem like they would be good* for dpdr I *recommend* them on the supp list.* Always room for improvement right?*


----------



## outlaw

opie37060 said:


> Im reading this but kind of puzzled. How can you improve something for everyone else when you dont have the feelings of everyone else since your recovered? Even if you used to have those feelings you wouldn't notice a difference in taking the new supplements because you are 100% better. That's like me saying im going to try out all these supplements to help people with diabetes when i don't even have diabetes..lol.. just saying.


No offense but I've noticed you seem sort of bitter towards Tommy. I'm sorry that his supplement plan didn't exactly work for you but it did help others.. and even if it doesn't take away the dp/dr for some, it is still helpful for your over all health. I think you should just appreciate the fact that someone who recovered is taking time out of their busy lives to help people who are lost. Any help is appreciated at the forum. Sorry I don't mean to be rude or anything like that but I don't think you realize how bitter you come off.


----------



## Tommygunz

I see your point opie, but from my experience with DP/dr it's easy for me to tell when something would be useful with dpdr. For instance aniracetam has been used successfully for dpdr unofficially. It enhances cognitive function and has anxiolitic qualities. After taking o noticed I was more relaxed comfortable and could thinkc clearer than normal. So clearly it would be helpful for dpdr sufferers.


----------



## opie37060

outlaw said:


> No offense but I've noticed you seem sort of bitter towards Tommy. I'm sorry that his supplement plan didn't exactly work for you but it did help others.. and even if it doesn't take away the dp/dr for some, it is still helpful for your over all health. I think you should just appreciate the fact that someone who recovered is taking time out of their busy lives to help people who are lost. Any help is appreciated at the forum. Sorry I don't mean to be rude or anything like that but I don't think you realize how bitter you come off.


Im not bitter by no means, i've gotten some of these supplements in the last year and one or two of them were good. I was just saying unless you still have the symptoms you won't know completely how good it will effect you or others. Why waste your money buying and trying stuff if you don't still have the illness? Again that's like me taking a certain kind of headache medication and telling people it will help, when i dont even have a headache.


----------



## Guest

Thenewguy said:


> I would like to update my status. My friends are noticing a big difference in me. They say I seem happy. easier to be around. I'm also experiencing emotions. I have favorite things, like songs, sports teams. I am becoming the fun/ funny guy I used to be. I am getting things done, instead of leaving them for no reason to sit on the computer. I am seeing clearer. I can read without my eyes darting all over the sentence. I can concentrate.
> 
> I want to thank you for this. I feel like I could cry out of happiness now, instead of only out of frustration.


Tommy Gunz: 
I've run the whole gammut of suppliments.
A vitamin B complex is always good, no doubt. It feeds the nervous system.
St. Johns wort is good, although I havn't tried it for ages.
5-HTP helped me, but it makes me too emotional these days.
Ginseng is a good general tonic(adaptogen).
L-glutamine feeds the body and brain.

You sound like a salesman.
We are living in a recession. 
If you are truly here to help, then summarise what you are saying and recommend one good suppliment.

I already have a gauge on you. I will know you by your next reply.


----------



## Tommygunz

Well phantasm, there isn't really one supplement that I have found that impacts dp/dr enough to be promoted independently. If I had to choose then I would recommend DMAE. It has an instant effect on most people that try it and a lot of people in the DP community have noticed benefits from it. The one I personally like the most is aniracetam, but it's pretty expensive and needs to be taken with alpha GPC to supplement the acetylcholine that gets used by it. Together they're close to sixty bucks so I don't expect people to drop that kind of money on something that may or may not help them. If your interested in learning more though, you could do a quick google search and/or talk to people in the forum about what they've tried and recommend. The reason I advocate the whole supplement list is because I have spent over year creating and fine tuning it for effectiveness. It is very powerful at combating the symptoms of dp/dr, is safe and well tolerated by most people. Each supplement works in conjunction with the others to achieve a maximum benefit.


----------



## opie37060

Hey tommy i got this supplement and it says it has GPC in it.. Is it the same as Alpa gpc? Here's a link. http://www.drbvitamins.com/products.html?id=135


----------



## Tommygunz

opie37060 said:


> Hey tommy i got this supplement and it says it has GPC in it.. Is it the same as Alpa gpc? Here's a link. http://www.drbvitamins.com/products.html?id=135


from my knowledge it's a slightly different formation but achieves the same result. i would trust that product though. the man behind the doctors best brand is an awesome neuro health scientist who puts out some of the highest quality products. he has tons of literature on brain health and is very well established and respected in the professional community. it should be pretty helpful.


----------



## sonnl

i dont know how you can complain about costs when you have dp, id honestly sell my soul for a cure, so like 50 a month is nothing to me


----------



## staples

sonnl said:


> i dont know how you can complain about costs when you have dp, id honestly sell my soul for a cure, so like 50 a month is nothing to me


Agreed! You'll spend that in less then a month with doctor visits.


----------



## Kitr

Which of these help the best for anxiety and depression? Also is brand called NOW good enough?

Because now i get anxiety and depression in waves for no reason and mostly from food after 30mins or so. I'm used to DP DR and it doesnt bother me what bothers me is anxiety that comes for no reason and after that depression thru day.

Does anyone else experience this?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Tommygunz

Kitarist said:


> Which of these help the best for anxiety and depression? Also is brand called NOW good enough?
> 
> Because now i get anxiety and depression in waves for no reason and mostly from food after 30mins or so. I'm used to DP DR and it doesnt bother me what bothers me is anxiety that comes for no reason and after that depression thru day.
> 
> Does anyone else experience this?
> 
> Yeah NOW is a good brand, they're certified by the USP for quality. Rhodiola Rosea, Sublingual B Complex and Phosphatydilserine are the best for anxiety in my opinion. have you had a glucose tolerance test? if eating affects your symptoms then it may be blood sugar related.
> 
> Thanks!!!


----------



## foghat

thanks for the posts Tommy. I'm new on here, and have had dp/dr for 15+ years. For years I had no idea what was going on with me. After about 6 years or so, I ran across dp on the web and realized that's what I had. The most disturbing part for me is the visual perception problems. I feel like if that would go away I would snap back into the world. Anyway, about two weeks ago I started taking sublingual B-12 and after a few days I started having these 'light bulb' moments where I was 'back' to real for a few seconds. That's what got me back to researching dp/dr. So, I've had a string of consecutive days where I've been back for a few seconds. I just bought DMAE and phosphatidyl. The DMAE is 250 mg and the phosphatidyl is 100mg. I think as important as your list is, is the right dosage and the right time to take these supplements. So what do you recommend? ....and if you had the visual problems, how long before that went away? I read where the visual problem is linked to a specific ortex area of the brain with imbalance or something.... thanks man!


----------



## johnnyQ

supplements are great, especially if you have bad immune sistem or feel tired and sleepy all the time. Anxiety burns your energy in a second so this is a must do. 
What i started doing last couple of weeks inspired by tommygunz regime is:
My mother is a member of HERBALIFE and you've probably heard of this firm. They supply nutrition for Real Madrid, Barcelona, Rafael Nadal, Alonso and so on. I've been eating their powder with milk twice a day, and the Recommended daily input or something of it's ingredients is 100 percent. It's ingredients are all kind of helpful b, a, c, d, vitamins, magnesium, biotins, all bunch of stuff. And they have the best product on the market. Just go to fc barcelona and you'll see messi advertising them for free. i am not advertising them here, i am just backing up it's quality. It seems they got some great formula with this powder and it's great that it's not in pills or anything cause in this form your body makes the most of it. 
Also i've been taking some of theirs omega vitamins along with powder and i feel more focused, calm, more energy and less brain fog.

p.s. For full rec i am going to need to fight some psychological causes.


----------



## Angela2006

foghat said:


> thanks for the posts Tommy. I'm new on here, and have had dp/dr for 15+ years. For years I had no idea what was going on with me. After about 6 years or so, I ran across dp on the web and realized that's what I had. The most disturbing part for me is the visual perception problems. I feel like if that would go away I would snap back into the world. Anyway, about two weeks ago I started taking sublingual B-12 and after a few days I started having these 'light bulb' moments where I was 'back' to real for a few seconds. That's what got me back to researching dp/dr. So, I've had a string of consecutive days where I've been back for a few seconds. I just bought DMAE and phosphatidyl. The DMAE is 250 mg and the phosphatidyl is 100mg. I think as important as your list is, is the right dosage and the right time to take these supplements. So what do you recommend? ....and if you had the visual problems, how long before that went away? I read where the visual problem is linked to a specific ortex area of the brain with imbalance or something.... thanks man!


----------



## Angela2006

Hi. Could you tell me how much B-12 you are taking? I just started taking 3,000. Thanks


----------



## Livingthenightmare

I took B12 pills without improvement. Sadly I can't find any sublingual B12 or sublingual Bs of any kind. I hope I don't have any absorbtion problems.

@foghat Did you take B12 pills before and they didn't help or the sublingual is your first try ?


----------



## Steve Cronin

Livingthenightmare said:


> I took B12 pills without improvement. Sadly I can't find any sublingual B12 or sublingual Bs of any kind. I hope I don't have any absorbtion problems.
> 
> @foghat Did you take B12 pills before and they didn't help or the sublingual is your first try ?


I just gathered everything for TG's protocol, except for the aniracetam - that's forthcoming.) Here are the sublingual Bs I ordered: http://www.vitacost.com/Real-Life-Research-Total-B-Liquid-Sublingual

I've already been taking "ALIVE!" everyday and Jarrow Methyl B-12 1000mcg however.


----------



## Steve Cronin

Started taking the Jarrow DMAE 150mg yesterday and again just now. Nothing yet but some dry mouth, lol. Will start with adding the phosphatidylserine tomorrow.


----------



## GeetarPKR

To the coolest dude ever:
Thank you so much for your post. I have been suffering from DP for a very long time. I remember when I was a kid getting that strange feeling. When I was six i used to think that I was from another planet.. Anyways, the information you provided is much appreciated and I'm going to take it to heart. I'll report back.

Also, have you done much research on amino acids? Some that I have found helpful are L-Glutamine, L-Tryptophan, L-Tyrosine... I was just curious what are your thoughts on these?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Tommygunz

thank you, it's always nice to be appreciated. i did mess around with amino acids quite a bit. it's useful but not the most effective approach i've found. the body has a lot of regulatory actions to control the conversion rates, so rather than butting heads with the body's actions i thought it would be easier to go around them with other substances. plus many can't pass the blood brain barrier.


----------



## Dyna

Hi Tommy, 
You had L Theanine in your original supplement list and I bought it at the time, but did not use it yet. Can you remind me ahat dosage you recommended and when best to take it.

Thanks, Dyna


----------



## Tommygunz

I was taking 100mg twice daily. If you're taking anykind of mild stimulatnt, then don't take them together cuz they can fight each other and increase anxiety. The best time to take it is in the evening when winding down for the day.


----------



## foghat

Livingthenightmare said:


> I took B12 pills without improvement. Sadly I can't find any sublingual B12 or sublingual Bs of any kind. I hope I don't have any absorbtion problems.
> 
> @foghat Did you take B12 pills before and they didn't help or the sublingual is your first try ?


No, I had taken them before and they really helped with mood and energy. Then it quit taking them for a time. I've had this for several years and for many of those years I forgot I had it...meaning I just got used to the symptoms. NOT that it was any better, I guess your body and mind just adapt to being in the fog and isolated and it takes some of those reality flashes to realize "holy sh*t, I've gotta get out of this!" I've got the 5000mcg sublingual. That's the max recommended dosage I think. Taking too much can have side effects. Let me know.......


----------



## scienceguy

So why no more inositol, ginko biloba or choline anymore tommy?


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky

Is it safe to add Sam-e to this mix? For the depression


----------



## Tommygunz

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> Is it safe to add Sam-e to this mix? For the depression


i never really looked into sam-e. so i dont know its mechanism of action. if i have some time i'll look into it and let you know if it has any interactions with the others on the list.


----------



## Tommygunz

scienceguy said:


> So why no more inositol, ginko biloba or choline anymore tommy?


sorry for the delay in the reply man. basically their effects plateau'd pretty quickly so i replaced them with longer lasting, more powerful supps.


----------



## schmoe5

Good research and self experimenting. I am 27 and have had DP since 14. I'm constantly studying health and nutrition and I believe that is the basis when trying to reduce DP symptoms.

Some things I would like to suggest:

1. Look at everything in your diet and environment for toxic substances even if small and eliminate them (food, food quality and ingredients in food; water and quality; the air you breath, etc.) These will all effect your body and brain.

2. Diet plan - Food effects your body's cells and health. Make sure your nutrient levels are good. There is nutrition software that will record what you eat and show your vitamin and mineral levels along with carbs, fats, protein. *Foods have pesticides, herbicides, antibiotics, chemicals, preservatives*, etc. Of course these are not good for your brain. Organic foods will be without these harmful substances. *Natural is not the same as organic!* Don't let the food companies trick you.

3. Find a *holistic doctor*. Holistic isn't voodoo. Holistic medicine involves looking at the patient as a whole and doesn't just treat one part or symptom. Holistic doctors are real medical doctors and they know about nutrition, environmental factors, and the mind. They will test your stress levels, vitamin levels, food intolerances/allergies.

4. *Food intolerances/sensitivities*, and allergies cause histamine levels in your body to be high which can cause brain fog. Tests can confirm this or you can self test if you suspect a certain food by eliminating the food from your diet for a while.

5. *Candida/yeast overgrowth* in the gut can cause brain fog. If you have digestive system issues this could be something to look into.

6. Learn about the brain and the body. Books, websites, school. Learn about the body and brain and things will make more sense.


----------



## schmoe5

Supplement manufacturers can make their product cheaply which can be dangerous or ineffective for people.

*Vitamin B12* for example. There are different forms of it. The natural, and *best form is methylcobalamin*. A form to *avoid* is *cyanocobalamin*. It is synthetic and has cyanide which is poisonous and could make symptoms worse. Most liquid sublingual B12/complex products I've found contain cyanocobalamin.

All the things on *Tommy's list* on the 1st page are in *foods and herbs which are natura*l. While just changing our diets can help with symptoms people with chronic or major health issues can benefit with supplements as they are like boosters for rundown, desperate systems. Research of supplement ingredients should be done for best results.


----------



## Tommygunz

Thanks for the additional insight. It's good to see some constructive advice offered in addition to my regimen.


----------



## meb70

Hi. This is my first post. I have had dr for 30+ years. I had no idea what was wrong with me until I ran across an article online talking about dr and dp. I went to the doctor when I was a child (I am now 40). He sent me to a neuro specialist and they ran a cat scan.Finally they decided nothing could be done; I was normal. They told me I must just be a very emotional person and a deep thinker. I was a kid and my mother wanted to believe nothing was wrong with me, so what was there to do? I reluctantly believed them and got on with my life. It was terrifying for me as a kid, but get on with my life I did. I have turned out ok am married with kids and a decent job. I can't help but wonder how my life would have been... I found your site and I bought some of the things on the list. I only took them a few hours ago, but I can already tell a difference. It is lessened. Thank you! I am sorry for the long post, but this is the first time I have been able to tell anyone my story. Thank you!


----------



## Tommygunz

thats terrible that you went so long not knowing. i'm so sorry you had to deal with this for so long. i'm glad you found the site and am extatic that the supplements are helping already. welcome to the community. hopefully you won't have to be a member for much longer.


----------



## meb70

I see in at least 2 different spots you have lists of stuff to buy. I also see that you mention in other places other items that you take. Is there like a master list that you keep updated? Again I can't begin to thank you enough. You have helped improve the lives of people. Not many can say that.


----------



## Clevar

Hey, I have suffered from anxiety for about 12yrs of my life and after reading this forum for the fist time i believe i may have mild dp/dr. Spirituality and Nutrition has helped me greatly with my anxiety (90%) in the last 2yrs of my life. I'm not sure if im posting this in the right place (Please forgive me) but i have came across this video that may be helpful/encouraging for dp/dr sufferers.

http://www.mooji.org/livesatsang/

"The Last Half Hour"
Recorded 6th February, 2011

Fast forward to 1hr 04mins in the video

Would like to hear any negative or positive thoughts about it.

Also, I have not been diagnosed with DP/DR. Can someone explain what mild symptoms of Dp/Dr would feel like.
I feel that i may have a mild form of Dp because when i took supplements for my Anxiety i felt like my vision came from within my eye sockets (within the body) rather than from a little in front of my eyes (outside the body) like i used to see. Its hard to explain. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Patrick Petitjean

_Drinking Green Tea May Not Be Enough

Because most green teas sold in North America contain less than 10mg of L-theanine per serving and the recommended dose is between 50-200mg, most people don't drink enough green tea to feel the beneficial effects of L-theanine. Although the maximum safe dosage hasn't been determined, as with every supplement, people should dose with the lowest amount recommended and gradually increase the dose according to symptoms. In doses of more than 400mg, some people do experience sedation effects.
_

Green tea is a cheaper alternative to L-Theanine supplements while providing the body with antioxidants and other benefits. Also, camomile tea is a great remedy for sedating the body. You can find a carton of 20 tea bags or more, at most local grocery stores or pharmaceuticals and they often have discounts. Drink a cup of either one in the morning and see how you react or alternate between the two for morning and evening consumption. Look on the label to see if its caffeine free as some people can be sensitive to even small amounts.


----------



## oo-oo

Is it normal that you get of DMAE high blood pressure? I´ve taken some days ago for the first time 100mg DMAE and I felt much more real for the first time in 3 years. But some hours later I have recognize that I have really high blood pressure and the next day I took 50mg, but I had the same problem. Then I´ve stopped taking DMAE and I got my normal blood pressure back. Has anyone the same experience?


----------



## Patrick Petitjean

oo-oo said:


> Is it normal that you get of DMAE high blood pressure? I´ve taken some days ago for the first time 100mg DMAE and I felt much more real for the first time in 3 years. But some hours later I have recognize that I have really high blood pressure and the next day I took 50mg, but I had the same problem. Then I´ve stopped taking DMAE and I got my normal blood pressure back. Has anyone the same experience?


Some known but rare side effects include gastro-intestinal problems, body odor, drowsiness, confusion, high blood pressure, moderate depression, and persistent irritability.


----------



## christy

Tommygunz said:


> HOW I GOT STARTED IN THIS - while obsessively surfing the forums one day, i came across a post by cBURT, about a sublingual B complex that had improved his DP. in turn i thought, "well, it can't hurt to try". so the next day i started using one. it was only a matter of days before i was noticing subtle improvements, in fact it was the first time i had noticed any improvements at all really. that same week, i had my second panic attack at work. i decided to drink a propel fitness water because in the past i had noticed drinking one had a mild calming effect. well this time it had a powerful calming effect. i couldn't understand why until i read the ingredients, in highlighted letters it said, "contains choline, necessary for healthy brain and nervous system function". when i got home i decided to research choline a little deeper, turns out choline is considered a B vitamin and when you combine a B vitamin with other B vitamins it enhances their effectiveness. what i found was compelling enough for me to add it as a supplement. while at the supplement store, i noticed most choline was combined with inositol, i had no knowledge of inositol, but the bottle had some good things to say about it and suggested it be combined with choline, so i thought, "well, it can't hurt to try". when i got home i decided to read up on inositol, also known as vitamin B8, i was blown away buy everything it could do. over the next week i noticed steady improvement, yet had this plaguing question of why, why is this working when seemingly nothing else does? it was that question that got me started on all of the research and self experimentation i have done. in my search for answers i have found many things that are very helpful with recovering from DP, what follows is the best of what i have found.
> 
> ALPHA GPC - is a precursor to the neurotransmitter acetylcholine. unlike other choline sources it can easily cross the blood brain barrier to directly increase acetylcholine. in conjuction with DMAE and Phosphatidylserine it is a very powerful yet safe combination for increasing accetylcholine. in many studies it has shown marked improvement in memory and concentration as well as learning ability.
> 
> DMAE - or dimethylaminoethanol, is a precursor to the neurotransmitter acetylcholine. DMAE is very effective at increasing the overall level and activity of acetylcholine because of it's ability to cross the blood brain barrier and to assist in the conversion of alpha gpc into acetycholine. DMAE claims to improve alertness, mood and cognitive functions, since i have been taking it i have noticed improvements in each one of those areas.
> 
> PHOSPHATIDYLSERINE - is an important fatty acid in the cell membrane known as a phospholipid. PS increases communication between cells in your brain by increasing the number of receptor sites for receiving messages. PS modulates the fluidity of cell membranes (essential to your brains ability to send and receive chemicle communications efficiently). PS will improve memory, learning ability, concentretion, and mental acuity (by increasing acetylcholine), reduce stress (by regulating cortisol), improve mood and DP/DR itself (by increasing dopamine). it has also been shown to increase alpha brain waves 15-20%.
> 
> SUBLINGUAL B COMPLEX - is probably the most effective supplement i have come accross for helping with DP/DR/anxiety. everyone with any one of these problems should definitely have some sublingual B around the house. now the question i get the most regaurding this supplement is why sublingual? why not pill form? the answer is that your stomach will reject large quantities of B vitamins, confusing it with something toxic and pushing it out of your system. thats why you get the bright colored pee. sublingual on the other hand gets absorbed through the vessels under your tongue and therfore gets into your system with little to no waste. the difference is clearly noticeable.
> 
> RHODIOLA ROSEA - is an adaptogenic herb which increases the body's resistance to a wide range of stressors, whether chemical, physical, or emotional. in testing it has shown the ability to increase serotonin, dopamine and norepinephrine. Rhodiola Rosea most likely affects systems in the body to promote emotional well-being, mental clarity/sharpness, and physical endurance. it has shown therapeutic benefit in anxiety, depression, OCD and chronic stress among many physical ailments as well.
> 
> ALPHA BRAIN WAVES - are the brain waves responsible for a calm and relaxing state of mind. an alpha brain wave state will relax mind and body, access creativity, enhance problem solving ability, produce calm and centered emotions, increase athletic performance, induce positive thinking, produce natural flow, heightened learning ability, improve immune system, reduce fear, tension, stress, nervousness and anxiety, and the big one, ability to increase sense of self/self awareness.
> 
> ACETYLCHOLINE - is the neurotransmitter in the brain that is credited for memory, learning ability and concentration. here is a list of symptoms that can result from low acetylcholine. see if they sound familiar. Difficulty remembering names and faces after meeting people, Difficulty remembering peoples birthdays and numbers, Difficulty remembering lists, directions or instructions. Forgetting common facts, Trouble understanding spoken or written language, Forget where you put things, Making simple mistakes at work, Slowed and/or confused thinking, Difficulty finding the right words before speaking, Disorientation, Prefer to do things alone/social withdrawal, Rarely feel passionate, Feel despair and lack joy, Loss of creativity/lack imagination. here are a few things that can lead to low acetylcholine levels. Choline deficiency, B1 & B5 deficiency, Chronic stress, Inadequate sleep, Elevated blood sugar/insulin resistance, Mercury, lead, aluminium, PCB's, fertilizers, pesticides and EMF exposure, Over-methylation
> 
> DOPAMINE - is a neurotransmitter that controls the flow of information in the brain, primarily pertaining to movement, pleasure, motivation, and cognitive function. a lack of dopamine activity results in reduced ability to feel pleasure, apathy, lack of enthusiasm, depression, lack of motivation, loss of interest, lack of urgency/procrastination, lack of attention span/concentration, slow learning, lack of libido, craving uppers, introverted/shyness, mentally and physically fatigued easily, prone to addictions, oversleep/trouble getting out of bed, weight gain. things that can result in low dopamine are a family history of alcoholism/ADD/ADHD, STRESS, specific antidepressants, cocaine, amphetamines, poor nutrition, poor sleep habits, alcohol, caffeine, and sugar. vitamin deficiency's that can decrease dopamine are C, D, B6, B12 and zinc.
> 
> UNDERSTANDING DP/DR - What happens in DP/DR that allows it to become such a dominant part of your life is you notice it. when it triggered you may not have been aware of any immediate danger. you may have been under alot of stress at work, or just smoked a bowl with your friends. as far as you knew though you were well within your ability to tolerate the situation at hand. subconsciously though you couldn't handle it. whatever action that you took was one action too many. this action sent a signal to your brain that you had overdone something and that you needed to dissociate in order to avoid any further stress/trauma/toxic influence. so your brain triggered the fight or flight response. a state of mind that makes you essentially hyper aware so that you can better defend yourself from any threats. now as far as you were aware there was no threat. as far as you knew, you were in control just moments ago. you had nothing to fear. but now your brain is telling you that there is an immediate threat, but the only thing out of the ordinary is the way you feel. so you send the message to the brain that the threat IS the way you feel. well, now you have confirmed with your brain that there is a threat, so it maintains the fight or flight response so that you can stay in a heightened state to protect yourself. do you see where this is going? Because the feelings that come with the fight or flight response are interpereted as a threat, the threat does not cease. everytime you think about it or notice how you feel, your brain gets the message that the threat is still there. it gets locked in a self sustaining cycle.
> 
> HOW TO BREAK THE CYCLE- ignore DP/DR. move on with your life. forget about how you feel. get out and live a little. basically it will only go away once it is no longer perceived as a threat, so don't let it threaten you. don't be afraid of it. find distracting activities that allow you to not think about it. outdoor sports are a great distraction that help you relearn social skills and are a great source of exercise. go for nature walks and bike rides, go to the grocery store, out to dinner, to the movies, the book store, the library, the park, your friends house, your parents house, or even the coffee shop down the street. get out of the house, off your computer and live your life. think about the person you were before DP/DR. don't sit there and wallow, wishing that you could be that person again, remind yourself that you ARE that person. i understand that it is hard at first. it doesn't get better over night. but it won't get better at all if you don't make a move in the right direction. you have to forget about DP/DR in order to recover. not really forget it exists but forget that you have it. once it is out of your mind and no longer your focus, your mind will receive the "ALL CLEAR" signal. it will see that the threat is no longer there and begin to halt the feelings of DP/DR.
> 
> THE SUPPLEMENTS - to assist with moving on from DP/DR,i have created a list of supplements that help to reduce the symptoms. they are very effective when used in conjuction with each other. it is unlikely that they will take your DP/DR away completely but to date this regimen has had a high success rate at reducing symptoms and allowing people to get back to their lives.
> 
> THE INGREDIENTS
> Alpha GPC - jarrow formulas, 300 - 600 mg
> DMAE - jarrow formulas, 1 150 mg tablet daily
> Phosphatidylserine - jarrow formulas PS100 softgels, 100 mg, 1 softgel 3 times daily.
> Rhodiola Rosea - 250 mg (3% rosavin, 1% salidroside), night
> sublingual B complex - use as directed
> 
> i would like to thank every member of this community for being here for me when i needed you, your help and support was crucial for my recovery and without you guys i never would have had the drive to find the answers that i have. there were times when i could have given up on myself, but i could not and will not give up on all of you.
> 
> WARNING - THIS TREATMENT IS INTENDED TO BE DONE INDEPENDENT OF ANY MEDICATION. I CANNOT BE CERTAIN OF ANY POTENTIAL INTERACTIONS. IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS ABOUT HOW THIS TREATMENT COULD AFFECT ANY MEDICATION YOUR ON PLEASE ASK YOUR DOCTOR OR PHARMACIST!!!
> 
> This regimen will always be subject to modification due to new findings. which i anticipate there will be.


Hello, thank you so much for your post. I have never tried any of these supplements, and would life to start off with one. In treating Dp/Dr, do you think the vitamin B8 or the SUBLINGUAL B COMPLEX was more helpful (or are they the same thing?) I have had chronic DR for the past ten years, and I plan on picking up a bottle of either one tomorrow.


----------



## Dyna

christy said:


> Hello, thank you so much for your post. I have never tried any of these supplements, and would life to start off with one. In treating Dp/Dr, do you think the vitamin B8 or the SUBLINGUAL B COMPLEX was more helpful (or are they the same thing?) I have had chronic DR for the past ten years, and I plan on picking up a bottle of either one tomorrow.


Everyone recommends Sublngual


----------



## Tommygunz

christy said:


> Hello, thank you so much for your post. I have never tried any of these supplements, and would life to start off with one. In treating Dp/Dr, do you think the vitamin B8 or the SUBLINGUAL B COMPLEX was more helpful (or are they the same thing?) I have had chronic DR for the past ten years, and I plan on picking up a bottle of either one tomorrow.


I recommend source naturals coenzymate sublingual B complex. Out of the four different sublingual B complex's I've tried it is the best. And it contains B8. If you can find it it is absolutely the right one to try.


----------



## christy

Dyna said:


> I recommend source naturals coenzymate sublingual B complex. Out of the four different sublingual B complex's I've tried it is the best. And it contains B8. If you can find it it is absolutely the right one to try.


thanks guys, will try finding some at the drugstore tomorrow!


----------



## break_3

apart from Tommygunz, did anyone else find improvements in their Anxiety or DR/DP using Coenzymate Sublingual B Complex? Looking to give this a try.. Just wondering what other people resulted from this instead of the normal B complex tablets.


----------



## Tommygunz

I know of two people who tried it after I recommended it. Science guy and my buddy al who doesn't come here often anymore. Both said they noticed a difference rapidly. Other than that no one has communicated with me about trying it.


----------



## opie37060

Tommygunz how is you dp these days? Any new supplement discoveries that help?


----------



## Emma403

Thanks so much Tommy! I'm going out and purchasing omega-3 fish oil, sublingual B complex and vitamin D3 tomorrow! Are they all supplements that I could find at a health food store?


----------



## opie37060

What happened to TommyGunz?????? He hasn't replied or updated his thread in forever.


----------



## mmblpn

My husband started to suffer from dp recently after a very stressful situation he was dealing with led him to a night of partying way to hard. I was waiting for his "absence of feeling" to go away. He was like a zombie and only wanted to sleep and at times he would be so scared that he would curl into the fetal position and sob. I read tommygunz suggestions about supplements and bought my husband the following:
-vit b complex sublingual drops
-vit d
-fish oil
-ginseng
-ginko biloba
-l-theanine (sp?)
He noticed a huge improvement after 3 days and I finally have me husband back. Words cannot express how grateful I am to have stumbled upon your group when researching this disorder. My husband is even playing with the babies again. We are once again a happy little family. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommygunz

Hey everyone, sorry i've been MIA for so long. Just haven't much spare time for a while. Anyways, i'm gonna make a stronger effort to reamain active on the forums more often. Check out the edits i've made to the regimen for the Best Of The Best.


----------



## opie37060

Tommygunz said:


> Hey everyone, sorry i've been MIA for so long. Just haven't much spare time for a while. Anyways, i'm gonna make a stronger effort to reamain active on the forums more often. Check out the edits i've made to the regimen for the Best Of The Best.


Just checked them out. Might try the sharp thought supplements. My memory and thinking is been so cloudy here lately.


----------



## Tommygunz

opie37060 said:


> Just checked them out. Might try the sharp thought supplements. My memory and thinking is been so cloudy here lately.


Glad to here it. Best Phosphatidylserine supplement i've found. Period.


----------



## Tommygunz

mmblpn said:


> My husband started to suffer from dp recently after a very stressful situation he was dealing with led him to a night of partying way to hard. I was waiting for his "absence of feeling" to go away. He was like a zombie and only wanted to sleep and at times he would be so scared that he would curl into the fetal position and sob. I read tommygunz suggestions about supplements and bought my husband the following:
> -vit b complex sublingual drops
> -vit d
> -fish oil
> -ginseng
> -ginko biloba
> -l-theanine (sp?)
> He noticed a huge improvement after 3 days and I finally have me husband back. Words cannot express how grateful I am to have stumbled upon your group when researching this disorder. My husband is even playing with the babies again. We are once again a happy little family. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!!!!!


Holy crap, I can't believe I missed this post for so long. I am extatic to hear that. I got choked up reading it. No thank you necessary. His improvement and your families happiness is more than enough. Thank you so much for letting me know.


----------



## Tommygunz

Hey John, sorry I missed these messages. It hasn't been alerting my e-mail when I get a response on this thread for some time now. Let's move this over to our personal messages so I can get notified immediately after you send a message.

That goes for anyone else also. My personal messenger is the best way to get ahold of me. I try to check this thread regularly but I miss stuff often. So feel free to send me a PM whenever you feel like it. I am here to help anyone who seeks it.


----------



## Dan1080

Thank you for all the research on the various supplements. I took some of them during my 6 years of DP/DR and it did help a little. I wanted to share another herb which actually cured me. I am doing the best I can to let people know because this is relatively unheard of. The plant is called Iboga and it is a very powerful medicine that should not be taken alone. I went to a depression retreat center in Costa Rica to take it (iboga house) and I was a new man overnight. I felt my spirit get shocked back into my body and my mind clear and I was able to be easily in control of myself for the first time in too many years. I would research the neuroscience of Iboga as well as new studies are showing it increases plasticity in parts of the brain and I did in fact feel it heavily rewired my brain from all the conditioning and trauma which must have triggered this horrible 6 years of DP.

Please research this treatment if you still have DP. I am also free of severe depression which I've had almost all my life.


----------



## Tommygunz

Dan1080 said:


> Thank you for all the research on the various supplements. I took some of them during my 6 years of DP/DR and it did help a little. I wanted to share another herb which actually cured me. I am doing the best I can to let people know because this is relatively unheard of. The plant is called Iboga and it is a very powerful medicine that should not be taken alone. I went to a depression retreat center in Costa Rica to take it (iboga house) and I was a new man overnight. I felt my spirit get shocked back into my body and my mind clear and I was able to be easily in control of myself for the first time in too many years. I would research the neuroscience of Iboga as well as new studies are showing it increases plasticity in parts of the brain and I did in fact feel it heavily rewired my brain from all the conditioning and trauma which must have triggered this horrible 6 years of DP.
> 
> Please research this treatment if you still have DP. I am also free of severe depression which I've had almost all my life.


Very interesting. Looking forward to reading up on it. Sounds reminiscent of Ayuhuasca.


----------



## DP boy

its sounds very ligit because is supposedly resets opiate recpetor cells and many people belive opiate receptoers are what prolong dp


----------



## SpiderS

I was just wondering about this, and looks like regime can really help (change) condition, about year ago I tried Phenotropil (Phenylpiracetam) And it had really interesting affect on me, I felt that 50% recovered from dp, although it didn't last long which is very sad, only two weeks or so, I wonder if Aniracetam is that strong nootripic drug. Later this year i tried most common nootropic Piracetam, it had really minor affect one me if had any... Although I still look froward to try this, but have to wait quite a lot of time before I get those supplements in Georgia... And btw is taking sharp thought necessary? It contains omega-3 from fish, and I'm vegetarian, don't want to mess with my diet too much...


----------



## Tommygunz

You can substitute sharp thought with regular Phosphatidylserine. Sharp thought is just better because the DHA allows for it to be metabolized much better.


----------



## SpiderS

Tommygunz said:


> You can substitute sharp thought with regular Phosphatidylserine. Sharp thought is just better because the DHA allows for it to be metabolized much better.


Thank you Tommygunz.


----------



## livinginhell333

Tommy- I ordered phosphatidylserine and dmae, i also ordered Alpha GPC, or whatever the letters were haha, and i have jarrows adrenal optiizer, when should i take all of these? Morning, afternoon, night?


----------



## jenny1

Hi Tommygunz

I was just checking out your supplement list. About 12 years ago I suffered a horrible 2 year bout of dp, which eventually went away completely with a combination of citalopram and Lamotrigine. I was totally free of it for 7 years, i came off the meds after a while and was fine. unfortunately i then had a very stressful episode when i developed OCD symptoms which lead to the dp returning. This time around the meds aren't doing a thing so I am looking into an alternative approach. I wanted to ask you a couple of questions. In terms of the DMAE, do you believe its crucial to have such a high dose as you suggest? i am having trouble finding a supplememt with anywhere near that amount in it. I have checked out Jarrow formulas and they appear to have discontinued it. I live in the uk and in the shops the only one I could find had 100mg in it. I have looked on the internet and the dosages of the products vary but none of them approach your suggestion.

Also i was wondering whether you still advocate taking Rhodiola rosea?

Thanks so much for all the work you must of put in to compiling this list.
Jenny


----------



## Twizz

My shipment of aniracetam showed up today - still waiting on the Alpha GPC. Ate two eggs, took a B vitamin, opened a capsule of DMAE, mixed it with water, drank it, then did the same for the aniracetam.

All I can say is wow. The effects of the aniracetam were easily noticible - it was almost like stepping out of a thick fog. It only lasted for about two hours, and after it was over I had this really weird feeling of addiction. I really wanted to take it again so the effect would come back because of how quickly it came and went. About thirty seconds after taking the aniracetam, I had this funny feeling in my hands and feet. I had this feeling before, but didn't know exactly where it was from. After it went away, I realized that it was almost exactly like how my anxiety/panic attacks start. A warm, tingly feeling in my hands and feet, followed by a full body heat. The negative feeling quickly faded, and I came up for air into what I remembered the real world to be. It was amazing, and I'm actually looking forward to tomorrow so I can try it again. It's really powerful - I completely underestimated it, as most of these things take time to come into effect. This was pretty much instant.









I sound like a meth addict. LOL


----------



## TonyTP

.


----------



## stay positive

i keep attempting to order the CTD aniracetam on amazon. I have done so twice now. I receive a bottle with the following on the front "NGC Anabolic Amplifier" CTD. Do they keep sending me the wrong supplement? Im a bit confused. Is that what you order Tommy? thanks~


----------



## SpiderS

How is it going Tommygunz?
I just have some question, Right now I have alsmot all supllments from your list (expect for Alpha GPC which thanks to sandy hurricane got lost in postage), So is it okay to start wihtout Alpha GPC? Second question, how long should I be on this regimen? I have enough tablets to last exactly 2 monts is it enogh? Or should I double it? Or make a small break?

Thanks in advance.

Also bad news: Amazon removed all Aniracetam listings due to it not being an over the counter drug.


----------



## Tommygunz

Hey SpiderS. Sorry I missed your post for so long. Hopefully I'm not too late. 2 months is an ideal trial for the regimen. In that amount of time you should get a pretty strong understanding of how it's working for you. Not to fear about not having the Alpha GPC. It's only required if taking Aniracetam. Also you should still be able to get the Aniracetam via ebay.


----------



## SpiderS

Tommygunz said:


> Hey SpiderS. Sorry I missed your post for so long. Hopefully I'm not too late. 2 months is an ideal trial for the regimen. In that amount of time you should get a pretty strong understanding of how it's working for you. Not to fear about not having the Alpha GPC. It's only required if taking Aniracetam. Also you should still be able to get the Aniracetam via ebay.


Thanks for the answer, Right now I have *everything*, enough for at least 4 months. I started taking them today, I will write how it goes. Thank you again for your recommendations. Btw is it okay to take them for 4 months? Or should I take one week break?


----------



## Tommygunz

I would do 6 days on 1 day off until you feel you don't need them anymore.


----------



## JobBridge

Hi Everyone,

I was just checking the supplement list in the first thread. I could find all online except this one: DMAE - Jarrow Formulas, One 150 mg tablet daily

What I could find from Jarrow website is the Adrenal Optimizer http://www.jarrow.com/product/443/Adrenal_Optimizer

Can anyone direct me to the product, or any other suggested DMAE's?

Thanks,


----------



## Tommygunz

http://www.supersup.com/country-life-dmae-350-mg-50-vegetarian-capsules-015794016823 . Try this one out instead. Excellent brand.


----------



## JobBridge

Tommygunz said:


> http://www.supersup.com/country-life-dmae-350-mg-50-vegetarian-capsules-015794016823 . Try this one out instead. Excellent brand.


Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Jeepers

Dear Tommy,

Could you please clarify if a sublingual B Complex is preferable over Country Life Coenzyme B Complex (pill form)? The latter is on your list but reading the subsequent posts you make the point about the sublingual being more readily absorbed by the body.

The sublingual is available on the puritan.com website btw.

Cheers


----------



## Tommygunz

After continued research, I found the Coenzyme form to be more effective. If you can find a sublingual coenzyme that would be awesome lol. But Blue Bonnet Coenzyme and Country Life are the two best that i've found.


----------



## Tommygunz

JobBridge, I went ahead and tried the Country Life DMAE and found it to be too powerful. On the same website I provided earlier, look for Source Naturals instead.


----------



## boonanas

I'm trying this out. I just got Sharp Thoughts & DMAE at my local Whole Foods for a combined total of $40, plus I already have a B-Complex (not exactly the one on the list) plus I take a daily fish oil. If I get any benefits from it, I'll be sure to let the thread know.


----------



## Guest

So to summarize, what supplements are we recommending still lately as a daily regime? A good B Complex, Fish Oil supplement, and what else?


----------



## Tommygunz

Phosphatidylserine and DMAE. Separately Aniracetam and Alpha GPC in conjunction with each other after finished with the other supplements.


----------



## Guest

Tommygunz said:


> Phosphatidylserine and DMAE. Separately Aniracetam and Alpha GPC in conjunction with each other after finished with the other supplements.


Thanks for the response.

Which of these would you recommend as most important for anxiety related DP for those on here?


----------



## Tommygunz

Aniracetam for sure.


----------



## boonanas

So far, no improvement at all using Sharp Thought, DMAE. I'm thinking about returning the Sharp Thought.


----------



## Tommygunz

How long have you been taking them and at what dose?


----------



## boonanas

Tommygunz said:


> How long have you been taking them and at what dose?


A week, sharp thought @ 223 mg and dmae 350 mg.


----------



## Tommygunz

If you decide to return them get a lower milligram DMAE. One that's around 150mg. And substitute the Sharp Thought with either Jarrow Formulas PS100 or Brain Boost. They both rock.


----------



## boonanas

Tommygunz said:


> If you decide to return them get a lower milligram DMAE. One that's around 150mg. And substitute the Sharp Thought with either Jarrow Formulas PS100 or Brain Boost. They both rock.


Well I'm not completely giving up on your recommendations.. I just ordered Alpha GPC and Aniracetam(sp?). Hopefully it's okay to try without the other supplements (Sharp Thought & DMAE)


----------



## JobBridge

Tommygunz said:


> JobBridge, I went ahead and tried the Country Life DMAE and found it to be too powerful. On the same website I provided earlier, look for Source Naturals instead.


Hi,

Sorry for my late reply. Thank you very much.

Also, you may want to update the first thread with this new DMAE suggestion.


----------



## Tommygunz

I've been meaning to update it. Also I recommend taking the Aniracetam and Alpha GPC seperatly from the rest of the regimen anyways. So no problem there.


----------



## Tommygunz

No.


----------



## Tommygunz

Don't take the DMAE if taking the Alpha GPC. They are both precursors to Acetylcholine and you don't need both. I would have something like scrambled eggs with cheese and take it all together with breakfast.


----------



## boonanas

Just received the Aniracetam last night from the seller on eBay.  The seller themselves actually bottle the products... with their own label (JLNootropics)... so how am I supposed to be sure that I'm ingesting Aniracetam and not powdered sugar? I sent them a message and they tried to reassure me but it's still a bit unsettling. Anyways... the ALPHA GPC is not supposed to come in until possibly tomorrow or next week... hopefully I can take the Aniracetam without the Alpha GPC for the time being.


----------



## Tommygunz

Idealism, The way I did it was by adding cheese to my meal when taking aniracetam. I took that and Alpha GPC together, but separately from the rest of the regimen. I took the coenzyme B, Sharp Thought, Dmae and Fish oil as my main regimen. After reaching a point of marked improvement I then transitioned to the Aniracetam Alpha GPC to finish up the recovery process. Always take your supplements in the first half of the day. With breakfast and lunch is the easiest way to go about it.


----------



## Tommygunz

Boonanas, I did a little digging around on JL nootropics and they seem to be legit. On another forum I frequent there has been a bit of discussion about there products and people seem overall pleased and confident in them.


----------



## stay positive

Hey Tommygunz, everyone else! Hope you are all doing well. I'm feeling close to being BACK, but....a few issues/problems/questions if you don't mind answering Tommy or anyone who cares to chime in.

- I am doing real well on the aniracetam / alpha combo as far as the depersonalization/derealization is very close to being lifted when taken, BUT I am also feeling super jittery, socially anxious, a bit agitated/emotional when on it. Have you had this happen? I am currently only taking 750 mg / 1 time per day in the morning with food. Any suggestions? Drop it back in dosage? Move it up? Eat more food? Maybe try something lighter like Piracetam?

Thanks, hang in there everyone...it gets better every day. Most important thing to remember is just relax. Don't sweat the small stuff. I'm not out yet, but I will be and so will you.


----------



## Tommygunz

That's great to hear. I'm not sure I know what to make of this though. It should be having the opposite effect. Especially considering that you're taking such a low dose. How much Alpha GPC are you taking with it?


----------



## stay positive

750 mg of Aniracetam / 300 mg Alpha GPC. Hmmm...shoot. Wonder what I should do. Maybe take half the pill of Aniracetam and see how that goes? If you have any thoughts, I'd greatly appreciate it. Or if anyone has Piracetam experience. Thanks again.


----------



## Tommygunz

Yeah, that's a mystery to me. I was taking 1,500/600, so I can't really say.


----------



## silverb

Hi guys,

Wow, I read the first post (thanks very much Tommygunz) then the next 12 pages, but assumed this thread was dead as it was back in 2009. Clicked to the last page and so happy to see it's still active!

I'll keep it brief, been suffering from permanent DP/DR for 13 years. Never a day gone by without it. Currently taking Lamotrigine, Propanolol. Clonazepam when I can get my hands on it, which is rare. It's been the best combo so far. I've tried tons of meds. I regularly exercise and my diet is very healthy. It's a shame because unfortunately I self medicate by binging on alcohol once on the weekend.

I would LOVE to knock the drink on the head and stop taking the meds. I'm not going to get my hopes up but Tommygunz your post and responses are promising.

I cannot tell you how desperate I am to at least slightly improve my condition. It's unbearable.

I can't afford at the moment to take all the supplements, so could you please tell me which I should take first? My DR is much worse than my DP.

Thanks so much!

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Tommygunz

If you are able to kick the meds then I would suggest the Aniracetam Alpha GPC combo. Most likely to offer the fastest and most noticeable effects.


----------



## silverb

Thank you. Tommy have thought about trying Pharmagaba?


----------



## silverb

Do you know of any long term effects from using nootropics?


----------



## Tommygunz

I never tried Pharmagaba, but certain GABA products I tried had no effect on my Dp. Not to say it couldn't, but I didn't benefit from it. From my experience and research I haven't heard of any serious or long term side effects. Most only reference the long term benefits.


----------



## silverb

Idealism said:


> Aniracetam didn't help me at all. Maybe I'm a non responder to nootropics. I suggest ou guys research before taking it


What dosage did you take of Aniracetam and did you use it with Alpha GPC?


----------



## Tommygunz

750 mg Aniracetam with 300 mg Alpha GPC twice daily.


----------



## boonanas

I used the recommended combination of nootropics in addition to the b complex and fish oil and I do not feel any different. In fact, a lot of people who have actually tried it on this thread seem to also have no effects. I'm almost out of my supply and will not be reordering.


----------



## silverb

boonanas said:


> I used the recommended combination of nootropics in addition to the b complex and fish oil and I do not feel any different. In fact, a lot of people who have actually tried it on this thread seem to also have no effects. I'm almost out of my supply and will not be reordering.


How long have you been taking them?

I started my Aniracetam and Alpha-GPC today. I've noticed a very slight anxiolytic effect. How long are you supposed to wait until they take full effect? I thought it was within hours? I've read that Aniracetam has a half life of 1.5-2 hours??

By the way Krill oil is much stronger than standard fish oil. Apparently 48 x stronger. http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2008/07/23/krill-oil-48x-better-than-fish-oil/


----------



## boonanas

silverb said:


> How long have you been taking them?
> 
> I started my Aniracetam and Alpha-GPC today. I've noticed a very slight anxiolytic effect. How long are you supposed to wait until they take full effect? I thought it was within hours? I've read that Aniracetam has a half life of 1.5-2 hours??
> 
> By the way Krill oil is much stronger than standard fish oil. Apparently 48 x stronger. http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2008/07/23/krill-oil-48x-better-than-fish-oil/


I've been on them for about a month.


----------



## silverb

I've taken my first dose for the second day and my DP has in fact got slightly worse and feel irritable. I'm also having a slight flushing sensation. I've taken my krill oil caps, 750mg Aniracetam and 300mg Alpha-GPC with a black coffee on an empty stomach. I usually fast until late lunch. I'm also still taking my Lamotrigine and Propanolol otherwise I'd be in real trouble. Wanted to test the combo's first before taking myself off my meds.

I was curious to know if Aniracetam can have trouble crossing the blood brain barrier causing the flushing but read that as it's fat soluble it's quickly absorbed in the brain.

Not sure whether to continue with the Ani and Alpha-GPC or not... Will it become effective the longer I take it?...

Tommy, any ideas? I'd like your opinion please?

Thanks


----------



## Tommygunz

I can't say, I don't know how this stuff interacts with other medications. I would contact a pharmacist to find out.


----------



## SpiderS

I dunno about you guys, but supplement program works really good for me, it eased my dp, made things clearer, I have better focus, and can see details, I'm less anxious and depressed, much more sociable, Although it didn't cure my dp yet, I feel much better with those supplements.

Little off topic here: but most important thing is that you must get over it, and you have to refocus on other things, and I'm mean really refocus and give something (book, video game, movie, tv show) your FULL attention, in past I really couldn't understand that, but you must fully distract yourself, I feel incredible when for example I give my full attention some cooking show and paying attention to the slightest minor details, mostly visual focus, I try to observe all details non stop, using my visual perception on max. It's super hard, but in my opinion it's the only way to go.


----------



## Tommygunz

Great to hear SpiderS. Keep it up!


----------



## elevit3

Tommygunz said:


> Great to hear SpiderS. Keep it up!


Hey Tommy, Is this the new list that you currently recommend following:

Aniracetam - CTD Labs, 2 700 ( or 750?) mg capsules daily, 1 morning, 1 afternoon ( You said in one post 750 mg, not 700--why so?)

Alpha GPC - jarrow formulas, 2 300 mg capsules daily, 1 with each Aniracetam

We take the Aniracetam and Alpha GPC together in conjugation after we are done with the main regime of ingredients below

DMAE - Source Naturals

Sharp Thought - Country Life, 3 capsules daily for 1 week, then reduce to one a day

Coenzyme B Complex - Country Life, directions vary upon your sensitivity

Any USP Certified Fish Oil, high DHA content 2,000 - 5,000 mg daily


----------



## Fin109

Hello, my child has been diagnosed with DP, he is fourteen and seems to be going through quite a bit.

Would this regime be ok for him, as in, it wont hurt him?

If it could be dangerous, any suggestions?

Please help.


----------



## Paradise92

Tommygunz can I add you on Facebook or skype? I 've something to ask you.. apologize for my english (it's a bit bad)


----------



## TheDreamWalker

Tommygunz, thanks so much for documenting your success and posting your thorough research over the past handful of years. I'm not sure how much you've documented this, but it would be great if you posted each supplement stack you've experimented with since the beginning and maybe a brief summary of why you modified those supplements.


----------



## Guest

Out of respect for tommygunz, a member who has helped many others on this site, i'm not going to lock this thread, but please let's remember, we don't give advice on supplements due to the fact that what works for one, may not work for others, etc.

Again, thanks for everything you've done for the site Tommy, i hope life's treating you well!


----------



## bubniakz

What do you guys think about Modafinil? (Alertec, Modavigil, Provigil)

Solution for de-ideation/brain fog?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modafinil

Modafinil used alone has been reported to be effective in a subgroup of individuals with depersonalization disorder; the subgroup of people with depersonalization disorder most likely to respond are those who have attentional impairments, under-arousal, and hypersomnia. However, clinical trials have not been conducted. Dr. Evan Torch calls a combination of an SSRI and modafinil "the hidden pearl that can really help depersonalization disorder."

Dr. Elena Bezzubova, now at the University of California, Irvine, has observed that some people with chronic and unremitting depersonalization need some stimulant, some "waking up" in a sense, as opposed to being "put more to sleep" by tranquilizers that are often prescribed to quell their anxiety.

...

Davidson suggested the term "de-affectualization" to denote the change in emotional experience commonly reported by patients with DPD, in which
there is a persistent diminution or loss of emotional reactivity, and emotions seem to lack spontaneity and subjective validity.

Davidson also proposed the term "desomatization" to describe altered body experience in DPD. Typically this involves reduction, loss, or alteration of
bodily sensations, and a sense of disembodiment; there may be a raised pain threshold and patients may report a disturbance in the sense of ownership of body parts.

In addition, the term *"de-ideation"* has been suggested for anomalous experiences of thought, concentration, memory, and mental imagery. Difficulty in concentrating is a particularly common complaint in DPD, with patients often describing this in physical terms, for example, "I feel as if my head is full of cotton wool" (Medford et al., 2005).

Quotations are from - http://emr.sagepub.com/content/4/2/139


----------



## oksfyre

Hey guys, new member from UK here. I've just purchased most of the recommended supplements from the first page. Suffering from DP quite badly atm but I hope these will help a little. Will keep you updated on progress!


----------



## molokoplus

Anyone else have any input on the regimine?


----------



## 10029185j

This is awesome - thanks Tommygunz, posted in another forum to help out too mate,


----------



## 10029185j

I ordered the Alpha GPC will post results


----------



## illmatic

Does anyone know where I can find JL Nootropics Aniracetam? Can't find any by Googling. Maybe they don't make it anymore?

Also has anyone had success using the combination of supplements in the OP?

Edit: JL Nootropics doesn't seem to make Aniracetam anymore. I bought some from Pure Nootropics. I have been using it with DMAE and it has helped me with focus. I also tried it with Alpha GPC but personally the DMAE works better for me.

I've also tried Country Life Sharp Thought which is Phosphatidylserine and DHA and it seemed to help. But I stopped it when I started the Aniracetam and DMAE. Thanks for these suggestions!


----------



## TK!

I've started Tommy's treatment a few weeks ago, and noticed some positive results.

My current regimen:

-50mg Lamictal daily

-250mg DMAE daily (NOW foods)

-Country Life sharp thought (3 daily first week, one daily since)

-Super DHA fish oil from whole foods (900mg DHA each, twice daily)

-Sublingual B complex (twice daily)

-Magnesium

I'm on my third week of this routine, and I'd say it's definitely helped me concentrate and actually function at work, which is huge. I tend to be way less panicky and conversing with people is actually somewhat easier. Last week was BY FAR the best week I've had since I've been DR'ed (DR started two months ago). I was in a very good mood almost all week, and very productive. I was even thinking of writing a recovery story (too optimistic lol). This week has not been nearly as good but I blame that on drinking more than usual (woops). One complaint is that my visual symptoms and my memories feeling distant (by far the most distressing symptoms) were not improved whatsoever.

As Tommy said though, this regime isnt meant to eliminate your DP/DR, just make the symptoms more tolerable and allow you to function in life a little better, and I'd say it's definitely helped with that. It's expensive to start off, but for me it's far cheaper than seeing a psychiatrist so I recommend it. Willing to give it a few more weeks, and then I'll try to throw in the aniracetam.

ps STRONGLY recommend taking a magensium cap once or twice daily. huge help when feeling a little more stressed than usual. gives you a nice relaxing feeling.

pps for those wondering, I talked to my psych and she said there should not be any interactions between anything on this list and lamictal. stay away from things that affect serotonin though


----------



## Tyree225

Tommy thank you for doing this. Even tho I cant financially support this remedy I'm sure you have helped if not saved lives. I tip my hat to you sir.


----------

